# Big Brother After Dark (Winter 2008) Full Season **Spoilers**



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

I only caught about 1/2 hour of this last night, but man Jen & Parker are going at each other. So much for a "perfect" match. From watching, it looks like Ryan & Jen have been outed (it sounds like they told their partners, and even learned soon after.) 

This could be a good season to watch AD with the eye candy factor (especially the women.) And who knows, maybe CBS/Sho will get lucky and their will be a "love" connection.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Sorry, meant to ask, who (if anyone) was missing? On the regular broadcast last night, Chenbot said that Jen & Parker were going to have to evict a couple within a couple hours. Knowing that the episode had been filmed a few days earlier, did anyone get evicted. I would have thought it would be Sheila and Adam, but they were still there.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Thanks for starting this, RBlount! I don't actually have SHO, but I love reading about what's going on between the CBS episodes.  Can folks talk about the Live Feeds in here as well? or does that have to be a separate thread. I don't recall how it was done in prior years...


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, I haven't had time to watch all 3 hours, yet, but I didn't see Sharon or Jacob. I think that was their names. The Exes.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Looks like Jacob and Sharon were evicted.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Are we doing the same as last season? After dark only for what airs on showtime and a separate thread for all live feed stuff?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

mwhip said:


> Are we doing the same as last season? After dark only for what airs on showtime and a separate thread for all live feed stuff?


I don't think we had 3 threads going last year: the actual show thread, an afterdark thread, and a live feed thread. Didn't the afterdark and live feed thread all get rolled into 1? I can't remember.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I don't think we had 3 threads going last year: the actual show thread, an afterdark thread, and a live feed thread. Didn't the afterdark and live feed thread all get rolled into 1? I can't remember.


We did have separate threads for the show when it aired, the Showtime show and the Live Feed spoilers. Last year's feed thread.
 Last year's Showtime show thread.

I don't care how you want to do it this time.

From another site, I know that Alex and Amanda are the new HOH/Power Couple.

deb


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Too bad Sharon is gone, she looked kind of hot, then again it's not like much was going to happen there with an ex in the house. I'm hoping someone will be entertaining for the cameras on the afterdark show, for all the people that hated Dick, you have to admit that at least he made afterdark interesting with the Dick at Night show.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

How long do you think it will take before beer pong starts?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I do know there has been plenty of T&A so far. This group does not seem to be shy.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Personally I think AD should be considered as a live feed since its show live...so maybe just one thread for Big Brother LIVE.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

They are sure a bunch of inmature kids. Just to make a point: why wouldn't the couple that were in there together make a pact with there new mates. Parker is only thinking of himself. He couldn't see a Opportunity if it bit him in the a$$. The 4 of them could make it a long way if they would have shut there mouths. And the old lady is a looser right off the bat, they don't think of the money just themselves.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> Personally I think AD should be considered as a live feed since its show live...so maybe just one thread for Big Brother LIVE.


Yeah we are going to need a ruling. I agree I think AD and live feeds should all be one but you know how some people around here get bent out of shape.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

It's all live, I don't see the problem. it's not like someone is going to say something about the live feed during the day, and others would see it later on Afterdark, because it's all live. I think it would help the AD people because they would understand more what's going on.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Does anyone know if there are torrents for AD anywhere? I don't see any on TVT.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

mcb08 said:


> Does anyone know if there are torrents for AD anywhere? I don't see any on TVT.


More stuff gets put on youtube than anywhere else.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I completely agree! If we're voting - I say keep all LIVE options in one thread. And, that's only partially selfish, since I have neither SHO nor Live Feeds and just want to be able to read it all at once. 

FYI - When posting this morning, something did tick in my brain that there were folks last year that didn't want to know anything that happened outside BBAD and regular eps. I don't know why that would matter, just recall that it did to someone... and they better come and vote quickly or forever hold their peace.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Let me add that I think the Live Feeds and After Dark thread should be one and the same.

Is there anybody who honestly avoids Live Feed spoilers but watches AD?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

mwhip said:


> I do know there has been plenty of T&A so far. This group does not seem to be shy.


links or pics please


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

pmyers said:


> links or pics please


Mostly I just keep up with media section of Jokers

http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubbthreads/postlist.php?Cat=&Board=BBMedia


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

PLEASE give us NUDITY ALERTS in BIG FONT, for girls anyway. I am doing SHO but 3 hours is alot to look thru. Please give approx time in the 3 hours, this is very important to my well being, might even save lives and make the world a better place.

Love my new SNAG-IT program, does that work on the feeds, I read they are realplayer, one player I have not added, I assume Real does work on Firefox, right? I'd hate to go back to IE7.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

mwhip said:


> Mostly I just keep up with media section of Jokers
> 
> http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubbthreads/postlist.php?Cat=&Board=BBMedia


Thanks! Found some "modeling" pics of Natalie: http://www.oddandstupid.com/BB9/Nat...hem_photos/bb9_natalie_modelmayhem_photos.htm


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Lopey said:


> It's all live, I don't see the problem. it's not like someone is going to say something about the live feed during the day, and others would see it later on Afterdark, because it's all live. I think it would help the AD people because they would understand more what's going on.


Yeah, it doesn't make sense because anything relevant that happened earlier in the day anyway would scroll across the bottom of the screen in that night's AD episode anyway. So I don't think there's really a point to keeping them seperate.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Thanks! Found some "modeling" pics of Natalie: http://www.oddandstupid.com/BB9/Nat...hem_photos/bb9_natalie_modelmayhem_photos.htm


Marked for further "review" after work!


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

RBlount said:


> Marked for further "review" after work!


+1


----------



## joemamafresh (Jan 26, 2003)

*EEEEUUWW! what's up with the coffee beans??? they almost look like bugs! anyways, i bet her mother sure is proud! *


pmyers said:


> Thanks! Found some "modeling" pics of Natalie: http://www.oddandstupid.com/BB9/Nat...hem_photos/bb9_natalie_modelmayhem_photos.htm


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Here are some pretty good links (adult content):


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

Was there some sort of fight? I caught the last half hour of After Dark, and Ryan was talking to Parker as if they were making up. Ryan is the one who is going out with one of the other girls on the show, and who Parker was paired up with.

What happened?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

jrinck said:


> Was there some sort of fight? I caught the last half hour of After Dark, and Ryan was talking to Parker as if they were making up. Ryan is the one who is going out with one of the other girls on the show, and who Parker was paired up with.
> 
> What happened?


From what I understand, Parker's partner (the girl going out with Ryan) spilled the beans about playing with her boyfriend and Parker just flipped out about how unfair that was. I guess it created a pretty big rift in the house but after a while everybody calmed down.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Kinda disappointed to see the couple that left go. I wanted to see their tension this season. Well that and she is way hot and I would rather stare at her than that 45 year old hag.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

pmyers said:


> Here are some pretty good links (adult content):


I have a feeling that this is going to be a good season!!


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

I am watching the "Live" feed(I had to pause it for a little bit). I can't believe someone of them think that there is no POV this year.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

I say the BBAD and live feed threads should be one too. 

I started the original BBAD thread last season, and I reasoned that there were some people who didn't subscribe to the feeds but did have SHO2, and vice versa. But in reality, it seemed like anyone who was into the show enough to watch BBAD was also into it enough to have the live feeds, or at least not mind if they learned stuff from the live feeds.

That and the need for spoilerization just got ridculous between the two threads, especially in the BBAD thread. It was difficult to keep info seperate between the two.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Lopey said:


> I have a feeling that this is going to be a good season!!


Yea this season has plenty of eye candy. Straight to the g-string the 1st night for 2 girls. NICE!!!


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

pmyers said:


> From what I understand, Parker's partner (the girl going out with Ryan) spilled the beans about playing with her boyfriend and Parker just flipped out about how unfair that was. I guess it created a pretty big rift in the house but after a while everybody calmed down.


If Parker was smart, he would have kept his knowledge of this a secret, then their three person alliance would have taken them far.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Some changes in the house. Sharon is back and supposedly Neil is gone. I don't know details.

deb


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

debtoine said:


> Some changes in the house. Sharon is back and supposedly Neil is gone. I don't know details.
> 
> deb


Looks like Neil left cause of family issues. I am glad Sharon is back that poor girl got caught up in a bad situation and was never given a chance.


----------



## northmoor (Feb 9, 2005)

mwhip said:


> Looks like Neil left cause of family issues. I am glad Sharon is back that poor girl got caught up in a bad situation and was never given a chance.


this group seems pretty lame overall. I'm trying to withhold from making that assessment to give myself a chance to "get to know" the group and participants this season. But, my initial impression is that this group overall is probably the worst by far of any BB season. It's almost like watching Real World on MTV or some show from VH1. I never thought I'd say this, but Dick at least made the show interesting last year. Dr Will, Howie and Crazy whatever in the past added a whole lot of color. But, I don't see any like that in this group. Perhaps it's still too early to tell. But, it probably isn't.

And, now BB brings back Sharon after she was just evicted last night? I tuned in tonight to my surprise to see her on After Dark. She lied last night on the show to try to save her arse, and now she's doing it again. I was glad she was gone. It's not right that they bring her back a day later (at least in tv time). She obvioulsy has a huge grudge against those who evicted her.

They should have brought in a neutral alternate.

btw, .. I was reading on one site that Sheila, the 46 year old is a former Penthouse Pet of the Month in 1982 and Pet of the Year in 1983. She apparently lived with Bob Guccione for 10 years. This was on the Reality BBQ site, iirc.

And, I agree with those above. Parker is a dumbarse. They had a very strong natural alliance with the two couples -- Ryan & Allison and Jen & Parker. But, Parker was too stupid to see it. Not only did he fail to see that, he then went out and blurbed it out to the whole house about Jen and Ryan while throwing his little hissy fit last night. And, ... big surprise ... the first set of couples up for eviction are those two couples. What a dumbarse!


----------



## Hippster (Nov 28, 2001)

debtoine said:


> Some changes in the house. Sharon is back and supposedly Neil is gone. I don't know details.


I just started watching the recording from last night and was like... Huh? Why is Sharon back in the house? This is gonna be interesting.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

According to Wikipedia:

Joshuah Welch's "soulmate" for the show was originally Neil; after Neil decided to leave the show, Joshuah was given the choice to bring back either Jacob or Sharon as Neil's replacement. He chose Sharon.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

northmoor said:


> And, ... big surprise ... the first set of couples up for eviction are those two couples. What a dumbarse!


Yep, as HOH, Alex and Amanda put up Allison and Ryan, and
Jen and Parker.

Jen is an idiot.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Massage clip: 



Jen and Ryan get busted by Parker in the bathroom: 




wow...that Sharon really reminds me of Ally (was that her name with her ex-boyfriend?)


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Yep Jen is an idiot. If she would have got her, Ryan, Parker and Allison in a room together and laid out that they have a built in alliance they just have to keep it quiet they could have ruled the house. Even to the point that each couple could have joined other alliances to report back to their main one. Just a stupid, stupid move and it makes me feel sorry for Parker and Allison who are just caught in the middle of all this.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Yep Jen is an idiot. If she would have got her, Ryan, Parker and Allison in a room together and laid out that they have a built in alliance they just have to keep it quiet they could have ruled the house. Even to the point that each couple could have joined other alliances to report back to their main one. Just a stupid, stupid move and it makes me feel sorry for Parker and Allison who are just caught in the middle of all this.


However, I think that Parker went way over the line. He should have realized that he had a golden opportunity to form a very strong 4 person (2 team) alliance. Instead he blew it and, it is now likely, that one of the two teams is going home.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Awww i think Ma' is starting to go soft(she is thinking of making Adam pancakes because she says she's been mean and wants to do something nice.)


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Enrique said:


> Awww i think Ma' is starting to go soft(she is thinking of making Adam pancakes because she says she's been mean and whats to do something nice.)


yummm...pancakes with Drano!


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

pmyers said:


> yummm...pancakes with Drano!


Yeah, if I were treated like that for 6 days then all of a sudden that person made me food... I don't think so


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

RBlount said:


> However, I think that Parker went way over the line. He should have realized that he had a golden opportunity to form a very strong 4 person (2 team) alliance. Instead he blew it and, it is now likely, that one of the two teams is going home.


I think it was Parker that really blew it, I think he was bummed his "sole mate" had a boyfriend and he was out of luck. He forgot he was there to win money and not on a dating show.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

BB should really find a way better way to mic theses people(there is not a day that go's by that I do not hear BB ***** that someone does not have there mic on)


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Yeah from what I have seen Parker is the one who blew it not Jen. 

As for the bring back, that is weird, I am only a little bit into last nights BBAD so I did not notice Neil being gone. At first I thought it was some weird twist where they would return half of every evicted couple.

Of course I see Sharon comes back in and is COMPLETELY LYING about what Jacob did and why he did it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

OK....Sheila is just being plain creepy!

clip of her making breakfast in bed for Adam: 




I'm really thinking there is Drano in that french toast!!!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

A little clip for you today:


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

pmyers said:


> A little clip for you today:


I am just glad this group is not shy


----------



## n548gxg (Mar 7, 2003)

Neil left the house

http://buzzkilled.com/blog/2008/02/...ks-out-of-big-brother-as-the-exs-get-the-axe/

In a turn of events Neil, after sharing a romantic kiss with Joshuah earlier in the evening, prematurely exited the Big Brother house. While the reasons remain unclear at the moment it seems to be personal/family related. We are not expected to know the actual reason(s) until Tuesday nights show.

Neil was called by Big Brother into the diary room and never returned. Joshuah was then called into the diary room and given the news that Neil would not be returning. Joshuah then had the choice to pick between the two evicted house guests (Sharon/Jacob) to return to the house and play as his partner. Gee I wonder who its going to be. He obviously chose Sharon since, him, me, you and everyone else in the world has no interest in seeing Jacob, his cross, or his bowl cut return to the Big Brother house.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Guess I better catch up on the AD. Man, looks like that coffee barista sure whips up a nice knobachino.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

I think all the good stuff happens after AfterDark is done


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

LlamaLarry said:


> Guess I better catch up on the AD. Man, looks like that coffee barista sure whips up a nice knobachino.


:up: Post of the day!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

This is the best BB in US history!

Here is a massage clip. You can totally tell the camera people are guys! She admits to being a stripper too. 



 part 2: 




wow...Natalie under the sheets with Matt....and yes that's snoring you hear in the background! 




Squeezing the charmin: 



Bouncy! 




Jen and Amanda taking a shower together part 1: 



Part 2:


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

They keep taking down that Natalie video as soon as it goes up. I guess youtube has a policy against "O" faces?


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

is any of this during the showtime show?


----------



## deathster (Sep 18, 2000)

The massage stuff was on Showtime last night.

The rest wasn't, I believe.

--deathster


----------



## northmoor (Feb 9, 2005)

ok, ... you piqued my intertest, ... if anyone has a new link to the Natalie vid, can you post it. An "O" face? I can only imagine what that's about. The youtube link doesn't seem to work for that one. Did they really take that down?

And, yes, I think much of the racier stuff must happen after Showtime stops at night. They know Showtime is broadcasting, so they seem to refrain during that time.


----------



## deathster (Sep 18, 2000)

northmoor said:


> ok, ... you piqued my intertest, ... if anyone has a new link to the Natalie vid, can you post it. An "O" face? I can only imagine what that's about. The youtube link doesn't seem to work for that one. Did they really take that down?
> 
> And, yes, I think much of the racier stuff must happen after Showtime stops at night. They know Showtime is broadcasting, so they seem to refrain during that time.


Try searching YouTube for "nsfw matt nat".


----------



## northmoor (Feb 9, 2005)

deathster said:


> Try searching YouTube for "nsfw matt nat".


thanks, ... I found that one after having to log in to the adult area. I also found two much longer ones(about 10 mins each) entitled something like Matt and Natalie having sex #1" and a second part with "#2" in it. I didn't see her "O" face though. But, I did really feel like a voyeur though. It was kind of funny though: "Matt: Is that good? ... Natalie: Yes, that 's very good."

I saw the part on SHO last night where Matt stated that she was into him but that he wanted to stay away from her as he wasn't that interested. He did say that if he wasn't in the house, he'd probably bang her and then never call her again. But, he said, being in the house makes it hard to do that, so he thought he'd just fend her off.

I guess that didn't last long. He gave in later last night. I don't think I could resist that either though, esp when they force you to sleep in the same bed. lol

They had to know this type of stuff would happen when pairing these people up, esp with the rule that they must sleep together. Gotta get those ratings, esp when you're up against AIdol.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

best.....season......ever!


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

northmoor said:


> They know Showtime is broadcasting, so they seem to refrain during that time.


Yes they must be evil. I subbed to the live feeds towards the end of the season when Boogie won; is there a way to capture the all cam view (or I guess better yet each cam view) so I can watch them later? I can't even stay awake to watch the AD show, so no chance I'll catch the hijinks after 3am my time.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

Techsmith is supposed to have a "canola studio" that can catch feeds, but it is $300. I do use their Snagit, to catch stills from any kind of feed or regular pics too, changes them to your pics in format called png and disolves all copyrights at the click of a mouse. I assume the studio program also saves this way. 

Snagit can do some little feeds in a small box by the way, too, and those play in avi format. Go to techsmith website for more info, great product! techsmith com


----------



## northmoor (Feb 9, 2005)

LlamaLarry said:


> Yes they must be evil. I subbed to the live feeds towards the end of the season when Boogie won; is there a way to capture the all cam view (or I guess better yet each cam view) so I can watch them later? I can't even stay awake to watch the AD show, so no chance I'll catch the hijinks after 3am my time.


I've never subscribed to the live feeds. I just catch certain clips from YouTube. They're available at your convenience when you want to waste a few minutes.

I've heard their was a porn equivalent to YouTube where people upload such clips. The thought crossed my mind today that I might have to find that site to see some of this season's BB.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Matt just got in trouble for talking about his ex(can't talk about anyone that has not signed a release) at least that is what Ma' said(before they cut out)

Ma' said she is going to talk about who ever she wants(but she going to step lightly). 

Edit: Wow is looks like it was the ex who call BB and *****ed(guess she was watching) and told Matt he can't talk about her ever.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

Pmyers, your excellent videos info, thanks so much. When I tried to see again today, the censorship police had removed them. Yes, folks, you do need software to save these and fast. This is nuts. I have had people actually say it is silly to want to save videos, that you can always link to them..... yea sure... Keep us up to date on new ones and thanks again!


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

Check out downloadhelper dot net if you use Firefox, I just read this in another thread and it looks super for saving videos, check it out! I will be trying that.
EDIT: That thing works great with Flash and has audio too, but no idea about realplayer. You do need the flash player on same page to play the FLV files you save. I am thinking if it will save the realplayer files your existing realplayer would play them, but computers often make no sense. Mine claimed FLV files had no associations before I loaded the player for that, too.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

So has anything interesting happened lately?


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Anyone know what happened to Allisons left shoulder? I am watching BB live right now and she has a big scrape on it.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Parker is over here saying all the women in the house are 6's on a scale of 1-10(On how hot they are) except Jen and Amanda(are 8-9's).


Ma' said "Do you think they would put a 6 on 5 Penthouse magazines!!" and Allison said in the past she had to basically beat men off her.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Wow Parker is going off on BB(saying they all got ****ed on who that got paired with etc) BB just said "stop that", Parker said **** you. He has been saying theses kind of things the past few days.


He wanted to come in the house trying not to lie but they stuck him with Jen(who had a boyfriend) and he is mad about that.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

POV has been won by Matt and Nat, and they have decided against using it.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Only see one issue with using this thread for both the BBAD and feeds. I don't have the feeds but do have Sho2. I read stuff going on and some people don't let us know which one it came from.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Last night's (2-16-08) SHO2 offering was one of the best yet.

Suds in the hot tub, lot's of nakedness and attempts at coverage with suds going on.
Prior to this graphic detail of breast enhancment and pole dancing demonstrations.


phox


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

Right on, I bought Showtime at just the right time! I thought Paradise Hotel would be the hottie, not so far, BB was really updated with what it needed, nude women. There was a guy too but I tried not to look. Anyone have the ratings for BB? or Sho?


----------



## northmoor (Feb 9, 2005)

ok, .. what's the deal at this point on evictions? I gather that Natalie won pov, but didn't use it. So, Parker/Jen and Ryan/Allison are still on the block.

That leaves 4 couples that are eligible to vote (8 total votes) with the HoH couple not voting, except in a tie. The 4 couples eligible to vote: Matt/Natalie, Chelsia/James, Sheila/Adam, and Sharon/Joshua. The HoH couple is Amanda/Alex.

From tonights After Dark, it appears that Chelsia/James, Shiela and Joshua are going to vote to keep Allison. That's only 4 votes, which would be a tie. Is there another? Natalie? (Where do Matt, Sharon, Natalie, & Adam stand? and the HoH couple in the event of a tie vote?) It appears that Matt is likely to vote for Parker/Jen. And, I'm assuming that the couples vote individually? They don't make each couple vote as a couple?

Anyone have better info? I don't have the live feeds and have only watched portions of the After Darks.

But, after seeing the broadcast show and a portion of tonight's After Dark (where Joshua went off), I'm pulling for Allison and hoping that Parker/Jen go home.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Wow I just heard Allison say Chelsia said to Joshuah "Give her a rope" then Joshuah said "So she can hang her self with it just like her Dad" Wow.(and I think Amanda was there or over heard it)

Note: Her is Amanda(Amandas Dad hung him self some years ago)

Some of theses people just sicken me!!


----------



## Hippster (Nov 28, 2001)

Wow... huge, huge fight last night. I think this has ceased being the least bit fun that it was after watching that.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

dang it. I am so far behind how am I going to catch up to this fight.


----------



## deathster (Sep 18, 2000)

marksman said:


> dang it. I am so far behind how am I going to catch up to this fight.







Very NSFW language. Just awful behavior.


----------



## Penny Lane (Dec 3, 2007)

I really don't care for BB this season. There isn't anyone in the house I would hate to see go. It was a crass attempt to get some T & A on the tube.


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

deathster said:


> Very NSFW language. Just awful behavior.


I saw this last night and I just sat there with my jaw on the floor. I am with the others . There is not one person I would miss if they left.


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

I caught the fight as it happened... looked like Joshua and Amanda were going to blow's for awhile...


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Why does Josh hate Amanda so much?

I'm not reading live feed transcripts - pretty much just this thread.

I'm not sure I'm going to waste any more time with this group - just don't like a single one of them.


----------



## Penny Lane (Dec 3, 2007)

dthmj said:


> Why does Josh hate Amanda so much?
> 
> I'm not reading live feed transcripts - pretty much just this thread.
> 
> I'm not sure I'm going to waste any more time with this group - just don't like a single one of them.


Does anyone really like anyone else in this house, except of course for the ones that came in as a couple.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

They sure are having a lot of sex for not liking each other. 

I guess that is what turns me off - a bunch of people that would have sex with strangers on national tv just aren't my kinda people (but to each their own...)


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I think after two goes at it, it is clear that Allison has no idea how to cast Big Brother.

I think in her mind she wants to cast a bunch of Dr. Will's, young attractive playes who are also great at the game. Problem is chances of getting all that in one person let alone 14 is close to zero. They got lucky once. They need to get a bigger mix of people. These people all suck. Is there one person in the group you can attribute any game skill to at all?

Chicken George would dominate this group of players.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

After the HORRIBLE casting in Big Brother 8, I thought Allison would improve and perhaps straighten things out a bit, but Big Brother 9 seems leaps and bounds worse in terms of the cast.

Arnold Shapiro please come back.


----------



## Penny Lane (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't watch night feeds so could someone explain why everyone supposedly hates Amanda. I think I must have missed something.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

marksman said:


> After the HORRIBLE casting in Big Brother 8, I thought Allison would improve and perhaps straighten things out a bit, but Big Brother 9 seems leaps and bounds worse in terms of the cast.
> 
> Arnold Shapiro please come back.


I agree. It's like she said "we need more Evil Dick's" (excellent double entendre ) and she went out and found them.

Actually some of them are like Jen and the rest are Evil Dick's. It's too much. You need to have someone in the house that you can like. I can't stand any of these people.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

appleye1 said:


> I agree. It's like she said "we need more Evil Dick's" (excellent double entendre ) and she went out and found them.
> 
> Actually some of them are like Jen and the rest are Evil Dick's. It's too much. You need to have someone in the house that you can like. I can't stand any of these people.


It's funny you say that because I see this year's Jen as a blonde version of last year's Jen...except instead of crying at the picture wall she declares that her picture is first because she's going to win.

Also, Amanda sounds like a brunette version of Jessica to me.

I see a lot of BB8's cast in this cast. I thought Sharon and Jacob were just gonna be a rehash of Dick and Danielle. Its a good thing they got split up before any real damage was done.

I didn't think the BB8 was too horribly bad. I still really like Eric and Jessica.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> Also, Amanda sounds like a brunette version of Jessica to me.


Ewwww, no. Jessica was a really nice girl. She had a little annoying voice, but as a person, she was great.

My boss thinks Amanda is "cute" - and I find nothing attractive in her at all - not inside or outside.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

I watched the fight as it was happening, but the TV was turned down... I was pretty much surprised with the way Josh acted. He was like sitting in the hot tub with Amanda talking, and then as soon as the fight started, he just went off. it seemed like they were ok before the fight started.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Although I did catch the part about some of the women being topless in the pool the night before?? Is there a youtube of that somewhere?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

dthmj said:


> Ewwww, no. Jessica was a really nice girl. She had a little annoying voice, but as a person, she was great.


Its not a personality thing...its just the voices. They sound similar. Like they both have the head cheerleader, high pitched voice.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Seriously, I've watched all of the After Dark episodes and a bit of the feeds, and I have no idea why everyone (mostly Joshuah) hates Amanda. I've never really heard anyone give a reason why other than that she was a slut, a *****, and talked about people behind their backs. I've heard them say this several times behind her back, but they were all friendly when they were in the hot tub last night and Amanda was pretty much the only one not to remove her suit. Slut!

Anyone know why?


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Sorry to hear that Nat caught Matt talking about their session. 

No one else wants to talk about the taint slap?


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

This was a good BBAD (Sun night). Will/How will they edit this down for CBS, so others can see why all the drama is going on.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Argh../ I am still watching parts of Thu, Fri, and Sat after darks. I will need to jump ahead to Sunday now.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I really could have gone without seeing the "taint slap" but I have to admit it was pretty damn funny.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

There are all kinds of links out there but apparently James has done some gay porn. Has he talked about this at all in the house?


----------



## DeeDee (Jun 19, 2005)

mwhip said:


> There are all kinds of links out there but apparently James has done some gay porn. Has he talked about this at all in the house?


That answerst he question of his sexuality.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

mwhip said:


> There are all kinds of links out there but apparently James has done some gay porn. Has he talked about this at all in the house?


wowzers....I've seen those links and you aren't kidding. I don't believe he has mentioned it to anybody in the house....especially Chelsia who he made out with


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

LOL....seems Shiela has developed a yeast infection since being in the house


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Question for people that watch BBAD....did Josh really say "like your dad did" during the big fight? I know that Amanda thought he did but I remember watching that and Josh and everybody else saying that he never said that.

I LOVE Nat. Here she is doing a strip tease for everybody: 




James and Chelsia making out:


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

pmyers said:


> Question for people that watch BBAD....did Josh really say "like your dad did" during the big fight? I know that Amanda thought he did but I remember watching that and Josh and everybody else saying that he never said that.
> 
> I LOVE Nat. Here she is doing a strip tease for everybody:
> 
> ...


Yes, he did.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Amanda passes out. Video:

http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...958241&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=31&fpart=1


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

A short clip of her shaking on the floor before the feeds were cut.

http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...959018&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=31&fpart=1

Feeds still out btw.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Oh my gosh! There is a Doctor on-site at all times, right?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Another angle. Again from Joker's media section:


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

Crazy James from BB9, has starred in gay p0rn movies but he's straight.. (sic)

I have naked photo of him if you would like to see it, PM me..


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

After the feeds finally came back on, both Amanda and Allison were missing for medical reasons. Allison had an allergic reaction to a peanut.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Amanda's back - Josh is one of the first to greet her and simply gush about how glad he is to have her back... 

and now, Natalie is feeling really sick and having everyone feel her forehead.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

I forgot to mention that the other night on BBAD it was raining like crazy. They had to get stuff out of the backyard so it wouldn't get wet. 

That was unusual! I don't think it has ever rained on a Big Brother season before!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Yeah last night is bizarro world. I did not even notice anyone was missing until right before Amanda came back. Then Natalie starts freaking out and Sheila is crying for sleep medicine because she can't sleep at all when next to Adam?

Wow these girls are so master prima donnas. Not that the guys are any better.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

jtlytle said:


> Crazy James from BB9, has starred in gay p0rn movies but he's straight.. (sic)


Yeah he what we call in the business "gay for pay" - or that's what they are saying anyways...

There are links on Perez Hilton's site if you really wanna see.

Does anyone know what his tattoo is of on his upper let chest that they keep blurring out on the CBS broadcasts?


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

I think it's an ad tattoo. On BBAD it is a green square with some writing. Seeing that he will do anything for money, while he wants to travel the world with no money, I wouldn't put it past him to sell out like that.


----------



## shanew1289 (May 7, 2004)

The ad / tattoo is for Brawny paper towels. Kinda odd. Didnt get a clear look at it, but its definately the brawny guy in front of a forest or whatever.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

He has some horrible tattoos.

As for his "gay-for-paY"... I had the unfortunate opportunity to click on a link where he was there doing his thing.. and it looked pretty gay to me.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks for the tip on where to see James; now I know what tattoo he has hidden under a band aid on his right deltoid.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

So, I take it the HGs have a clock this year. Only reason I ask is at the start of the BBAD episodes they know they are on and how when it's over. Which kinda sucks because, on their own admission, they are holding back on stuff.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

USAFSSO said:


> So, I take it the HGs have a clock this year. Only reason I ask is at the start of the BBAD episodes they know they are on and how when it's over. Which kinda sucks because, on their own admission, they are holding back on stuff.


They've had a clock for a few seasons already. They definitely had one last year, and I want to say they even had one before the season of All Stars, but I'm not 100% sure.

deb


----------



## Knives of Ice (Nov 8, 2006)

well... this cast made after dark very worthwhile tonight to say the least. wowzers...


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Knives of Ice said:


> well... this cast made after dark very worthwhile tonight to say the least. wowzers...


Yep, Showtime subscription paid for itself tonight.

Loved the part where they were "chicken fighting" and Big Brother stopped it with a (deep voice) "KNOCK IT OFF"!


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

The stripper party and naked pool stuff was wild tonight. That party went way farther than I thought it would. Lesbian kissing, grinding (the threeway in particular), topless, a face sitting, lap dancing, group kissing and swaps, spanking, whipped cream, and whatever else I am forgetting. And NONE of it can make the CBS show lol.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

I caught the very end of this. Guess I need to review my recording from last night now.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I hope youtube doesn't remove any posted videos until I can get off of work today.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Wow, looks like I have something to watch tonight.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

I like how they tel James he needs to be in porn. James response..."We'll see what happens."  Like he's never don it.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Was this the party that they won at the HOH?


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

I was in the other room last night playing xbox and my wife was watching the after dark feed. I really thought she was watching Jerry Springer or such. I went in and watched for a while and got the grinding and the chicken fights.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

USAFSSO said:


> I like how they tel James he needs to be in porn. James response..."We'll see what happens."  Like he's never don it.


Yeah, they even said something about gay porn. He looked real uncomfortable with the topic! LOL


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'd link to the clips like I normally do but they seem to keep getting removed from Youtube. That was some party though!!!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

pmyers said:


> I'd link to the clips like I normally do but they seem to keep getting removed from Youtube. That was some party though!!!


People need to stop using youtube and use other clip sites that don't mind having that up there. The only reason youtube removes it is because the networks get all upset about it. The other clip sites are so small that the networks don't know about it or don't care as much (since they are smaller) and the clip sites will not remove it until complained since they are getting tons of ad views from it. They can always play dumb and be like it is hard to monitor everything but point it out to us and we will be glad to remove it.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

That is why JokersUpdates members has been using clipser.com this year. It's slow to load but at least stuff doesn't get pulled right away.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

No movies, but there are screen caps here:

http://www.bigbrothercaps.com/screencaps/thread.php?f=9

Before they have been slow but it looks like they do have the caps from the party and all. Best part is the naughty pictures are tagged with adult so you can do a search and find the next one easy on that page.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

It's pretty lousy porn.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Just watching. Can someone explain to me again why Chelsea and them don't like Amanda. I think she claimed it had something to do with Amanda walking around in those booty shorts. Can we say hypocrite???


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

unicorngoddess said:


> Just watching. Can someone explain to me again why Chelsea and them don't like Amanda. I think she claimed it had something to do with Amanda walking around in those booty shorts. Can we say hypocrite???


Yeah, right... and wasn't Alex upset before because of what she was wearing, but was mad because she wouldn't take part in the pool?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

unicorngoddess said:


> Just watching. Can someone explain to me again why Chelsea and them don't like Amanda. I think she claimed it had something to do with Amanda walking around in those booty shorts. Can we say hypocrite???


I think it's really because Amanda has a big mouth and a rabblerouser (spelling?).


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Amanda also struck me as kind of a tease to poor Alex; this coupled with the connection with Parker might have soured her team with Alex and the house had to choose which one to like. I do admit her constant "!Bueno!" would be enough for me to dislike her.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Natalie apparently has a nipple leakage issue. Go to 2:34 in this clip (slow to load):
http://www.clipser.com/watch_video/109863

Here is the strip show: http://www.clipser.com/watch_video/109100

cool whip and pool fight: http://www.clipser.com/watch_video/109106

I hope it's ok for me to post these links here (adult content).

pool kissing...yes that's Shiela! http://www.clipser.com/watch_video/109116


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

pmyers said:


> I think it's really because Amanda has a big mouth and a rabblerouser (spelling?).


Well, call me crazy but I can't stand Chelsea. Her mouth is much bigger than Amanda's...and louder. And more annoying. And I just wish she would STFU. In that big fight they had last week, Chelsea for whatever reason made a point of telling Amanda she looked at herself EIGHT times in the mirror. Well, Chelsea, I counted about 20 times while you were on your way down getting ready for your stripper show, so what does that make you? I'd take a blabbermouth over a hypocritical two-faced witch (with a capital B) any day!

And on a side note...as my husband and I were watching this last night I stopped and asked him...are we sure they got a margarita party? It looks like it was more of a coke party.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

unicorngoddess said:


> Well, call me crazy but I can't stand Chelsea. Her mouth is much bigger than Amanda's...and louder...


I guess I should have mentioned that was their opinion and not necessarily mine.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

pmyers said:


> I guess I should have mentioned that was their opinion and not necessarily mine.


I'm sure their opinion is also, "Chelsea's hot and she strips for us...so who cares?" 

Maybe if Amanda got naked for them everyone would suddenly love her.

I think I've given them a decent amount of time...I think I can fairly say that I hate this season's cast.

I liked Parker though.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

unicorngoddess said:


> Well, call me crazy but I can't stand Chelsea. Her mouth is much bigger than Amanda's...and louder. And more annoying. And I just wish she would STFU. In that big fight they had last week, Chelsea for whatever reason made a point of telling Amanda she looked at herself EIGHT times in the mirror. Well, Chelsea, I counted about 20 times while you were on your way down getting ready for your stripper show, so what does that make you? I'd take a blabbermouth over a hypocritical two-faced witch (with a capital B) any day!
> 
> And on a side note...as my husband and I were watching this last night I stopped and asked him...are we sure they got a margarita party? It looks like it was more of a coke party.


im with you, i too cannot stand chelsia. she really turns me off.....


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

the fight with Amanda showed Chelsia's true colors, straight out of the trailer park.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I really don't like any of the people in the house (both looks and personality) but I do love watching the show.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Finally they have caught some of the magic that makes the UK BB fantastic (from the few clips I've seen).


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

pmyers said:


> Finally they have caught some of the magic that makes the UK BB fantastic (from the few clips I've seen).


Now if we can just have CBS air it and not censor all this stuff since we are somewhat prudish in that respect. Yes I know it is now CBS but FCC bust still.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> Well, call me crazy but I can't stand Chelsea. Her mouth is much bigger than Amanda's...and louder.


She probably got the big mouth from sticking her tongue down everyone else throat.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

wow..pretty scary. Amanda faints/seizure.






Also I guess Allison had some allergic reaction (I heard peanut related) that I'm trying to find a clip for.

I guess there is a huge debate (on Jokersupdate) on if Amanda faked this or not. It didn't look fake to me!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Dang I love these people.....I guess not only is BB providing them with condoms but now they have provided them with Dental Dams!


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

pmyers said:


> wow..pretty scary. Amanda faints/seizure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happened days ago and was on last nights CBS show. Both situations were real.


----------



## Kenwood (Dec 18, 2000)

Is this season (9) going to be the standard 3 months? Because there is no way the can do the series that long with couples?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

So, anyone care to explain what this 5-foot "restraining order" on Josh is all about? What exactly did he say to Allison and when?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Fool Me Twice said:


> So, anyone care to explain what this 5-foot "restraining order" on Josh is all about? What exactly did he say to Allison and when?


From what I've heard.....Josh threatend to slit Allison's throat, but nobody actually saw/heard the interaction.

clip:


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

pmyers said:


> From what I've heard.....Josh threatend to slit Allison's throat, but nobody actually saw/heard the interaction.
> 
> clip:


Nobody as in the house you mean? What about the cameras and crew? Unless they were in the bathroom (like the toilet area) then it had to be seen by some of the cameras or crew.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

She mentions the threats at 5:14 in this clip:


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Einselen said:


> Nobody as in the house you mean? What about the cameras and crew? Unless they were in the bathroom (like the toilet area) then it had to be seen by some of the cameras or crew.


as in there doesn't seem to be any audio or video of it and none of the other houseguests saw it. I'm just getting on the story and am still looking for information. Everytime they start to talk about it BB switches to flames.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Hmm...well, seeing as how someone once got ejected from the house for making such a threat I'm inclined to believe that it didn't happen quite the way Alison is making it out to sound. I think BB would be all over that if he threatened her in that way.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

unicorngoddess said:


> Hmm...well, seeing as how someone once got ejected from the house for making such a threat I'm inclined to believe that it didn't happen quite the way Alison is making it out to sound. I think BB would be all over that if he threatened her in that way.


But that person actually had something in their hand that could do that (a knife IIRC). Not quite the same as just making a verbal threat.

BB did institute some type of 5' rule though for Josh regarding Allison...that is for sure.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

pmyers said:


> BB did institute some type of 5' rule though for Josh regarding Allison...that is for sure.


That must be 1 big bed in the HOH room!!..

EDIT: OOPS, can't keep these people straight.. got Allison and Sharon mixed up


----------



## Topher5000 (Jan 2, 2006)

Man, Josh is really turning out to be a knob.
I was really hoping that while everyone was sitting there waiting for the eviction, Julie would ask James if he's still doing gay porn. Now _that_ would be good TV.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Topher5000 said:


> gay porn. Now _that_ would be good TV.


I mean I guess if you are into that.


----------



## DeeDee (Jun 19, 2005)

Einselen said:


> I mean I guess if you are into that.


It would be good TV to see the reaction on Chelsia's face!


----------



## Topher5000 (Jan 2, 2006)

DeeDee said:


> It would be good TV to see the reaction on Chelsia's face!


Yeah, that's what I was talking about, not the gay porn.
If Chelsia's family loved her, they'd hire a plane with a banner warning her. I guess even they're annoyed with her.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Topher5000 said:


> Man, Josh is really turning out to be a knob.


I am not caught up with the show or BBAD, but I know Josh has indicated that if he is evicted he plans on spitting a loogey (sp?) in someone's face on live TV, but seemed *particularly* keen in that someone being Allison.


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

SnakeEyes said:


> The stripper party and naked pool stuff was wild tonight. That party went way farther than I thought it would. Lesbian kissing, grinding (the threeway in particular), topless, a face sitting, lap dancing, group kissing and swaps, spanking, whipped cream, and whatever else I am forgetting. And NONE of it can make the CBS show lol.


Holy Cow! I just started watching these to FF through them for skin (just switched to SHO and don't watch BB) and I think this is the ONE night I canceled the recording to do something else. GRRRR.

Do they ever re-air the feeds or is it a one shot deal?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

mitkraft said:


> ...Do they ever re-air the feeds or is it a one shot deal?


one shot....but I did post all the links in this thread to the videos.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I have heard a date of April ~27th for the finale, so something is going to have to change from the current format for that to happen.


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

pmyers said:


> one shot....but I did post all the links in this thread to the videos.


Yes you did, thanks a ton for that! Otherwise I would have missed it all together.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Quick question on the Showtime eps. Is showing nudity the norm or do they try to avoid it but it sometimes gets thru? Got a full shot of Natalies twins on the 03/01 airing. While I enjoyed it I was just makes me wonder if the houseguests expect that they might be shown nude on air.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Snappa77 said:


> Quick question on the Showtime eps. Is showing nudity the norm or do they try to avoid it but it sometimes gets thru? Got a full shot of Natalies twins on the 03/01 airing. While I enjoyed it I was just makes me wonder if the houseguests expect that they might be shown nude on air.


I think they fully expect for everything to be show. What's strange is that Showtime does choose not to show some stuff. I've seen a clip of James, Chelsia, and Allison in bed and just as the THREE OF THEM start making out Showtime decides to switch to another camera. I'm not sure what the line is or how that line is determined but I guess there is a line they don't want to cross.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Snappa77 said:


> Quick question on the Showtime eps. Is showing nudity the norm or do they try to avoid it but it sometimes gets thru? Got a full shot of Natalies twins on the 03/01 airing. While I enjoyed it I was just makes me wonder if the houseguests expect that they might be shown nude on air.


I've also seen the cameramen zoom in on the face when the girls are changing so as purposefully not to catch anything below the shoulders. I think maybe it depends on who's behind the camera at the time


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Kinda contradicts the "totally uncensored" claim....


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

unicorngoddess said:


> I've also seen the cameramen zoom in on the face when the girls are changing so as purposefully not to catch anything below the shoulders. I think maybe it depends on who's behind the camera at the time


then again I've seen them zoom in on "the good parts" during times too....doesn't seem to be much consistancy.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Sharon = Kathy Griffin's kid sister.

The voice is killing me. She sounds just like her.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

Unicorn, you don't know why the camera shows good stuff just some of the time? Answer is easy, there are some females running cameras sometimes and that is a bad day for us guys. That is who zooms in on faces instead. 

When guys are manning the cameras, thats when we have a great Showtime! I am certain this is the reason.


----------



## Topher5000 (Jan 2, 2006)

Snappa77 said:


> ...Got a full shot of Natalies twins...


Natalie's twins!? Gotta link?


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

Topher5000 said:


> Natalie's twins!? Gotta link?


wow, shes got kids? no wonder shes able to squirt milk.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

rickmeoff said:


> wow, shes got kids? no wonder shes able to squirt milk.


no but she's had at least 2 abortions. The last one was like the day before she got her boob job! Supposedly that's why she "leaks".


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Wow, where do you guys find this dirt out?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

LlamaLarry said:


> Wow, where do you guys find this dirt out?


Mainly on Jokersupdates.com . They post all the good clips as they happen.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Anybody got any Big Brother forums they'd like to recommend to me? 

I'm half sick of Joker's and looking for something new. My only requirement is that the forum members need to actually post threads about new topics. That's one thing I like about Joker's. 

A couple of the forums I go to they cram every topic into one long continuous thread and it's annoying to have to read through the entire thread to pick up new info. They have the capability to start new threads, but they just won't do it. I've suggested the idea of using topic threads but I always get shot down. They're just stuck in their ways with their inefficient, chatty little (actually humongous) thread. (It's kind of like when people post really interesting stuff in our WAYT threads...but I'd better not comment further on that! )


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

I read the BB forum at fansofrealitytv.com

deb


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

debtoine said:


> I read the BB forum at fansofrealitytv.com
> 
> deb


I like that one. Thanks. It's not exactly what I'm looking for but it seems pretty active and there's no "house chat" thread like you see on some other forums!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Interesting BB background....Sheila was on the show "Scott Biao is 45 and single" as one of his ex girlfriends. Clip can be found here: http://www.vh1.com/video/play.jhtml?id=1566013&vid=166352


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

pmyers said:


> Interesting BB background....Sheila was on the show "Scott Biao is 45 and single" as one of his ex girlfriends. Clip can be found here: http://www.vh1.com/video/play.jhtml?id=1566013&vid=166352


Wow interesting. Sheila also said she has a small part in Charles in Charge (where her and Scott I guess first met). Also he said he went to her gym and that she would not let him in, so does she own that gym?


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

so, why does she need to be on this show again?


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

Einselen said:


> Wow interesting. Sheila also said she has a small part in Charles in Charge (where her and Scott I guess first met). Also he said he went to her gym and that she would not let him in, so does she own that gym?


yeah, i heard that too. i think it was just meant as being the gym she belongs to, and that she didnt want him coming inside to meet her.

if she owned the franchise, id think it would list that in her bio for the show, no?


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

pmyers said:


> Interesting BB background....Sheila was on the show "Scott Biao is 45 and single" as one of his ex girlfriends. Clip can be found here: http://www.vh1.com/video/play.jhtml?id=1566013&vid=166352


So has she talked about this in the house?

"At least she still has a nice rack"


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

USAFSSO said:


> So has she talked about this in the house?
> 
> "At least she still has a nice rack"


I've seen her mention some acting a few times to some of the houseguests but I'm not sure of the extent of it. I don't think that any of them know she was a Playmate and lived with Gucionni for like 10 years.


----------



## TiVo Bum (Nov 6, 2004)

Classic conversation from Ryan tonight. Will probably be available on youtube pretty quickly and will be worth the watch. He's sitting outside talking with Matt (and Sheila who is off camera). Happens around 12:30EST (or is it EDT now?)

Ryan - "I get my one on one with Julie on Wednesday. I'm gonna flirt with her."

Matt - "You are?"

R - "F*&^ing right. Gonna tell her the only girl I would cheat on Jen with is her. I told my boys back home that I was gonna flirt with Julie. I got to at least throw one comment in. She's hot ---- for being probably 50."

Then there's discussion with Matt and Sheila about Julie's age. Matt says 30's and Sheila agrees, saying 36 or 37.

R - "Is Julie married? (Neither Matt or Sheila know.) I hope not. I go to bed thinking about Julie every night. And I wake up thinking about it too -- all the time. God she's probably gonna call me out on that."

I'd love it if they had the balls enough to show this on the live show but don't think we'll ever see it.

But really - how can anybody get on this show and not know that Julie is married and who she is married to? Unbelieveable. LOLOLOL


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

I think it is because all are either actors or want to be actors, and they put in applications to EVERY show there is, and happened to get this one. I like Julie too, always wonder why we hear so much neg about her, skinny and all, yet same people will gush over a Victoria Secret fashion show with such people. 

Yes, she does miss a line now and then because she is live, other actors would do same if live. Julie actually wants to be a news anchor, and by careful marriage will probably be one later. She does some morning segments now. Catching the head of CBS shows she is quite smart.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm liking Ryan more and more. I would still like to see his face though, when he sees the tapes with Jenn calling him racist


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

They are not actors. All of them apparently are drug dealers and/or drug abusers, and/or who-oars.

The stuff some of them say is amazing.

Adam who got fired from his job for something he said, has since said many more things that would have also got him fired. I wouldn't be surprised if half or more of them don't lose whatever job they had when they get out.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

visionary said:


> ... Yes, she does miss a line now and then because she is live, other actors would do same if live. Julie actually wants to be a news anchor, and by careful marriage will probably be one later. She does some morning segments now. Catching the head of CBS shows she is quite smart.


Please let the "Chenbot" move on to news and off this show!


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

OK, I'm out of BBAD and the live feeds for the next week. I cannot tolerate a week watching James and Chelsia whisper sweet nothings to each other in the HOH room! 

Yuck! The very idea makes me gag. You guys let me know what's going on otherwise. OK?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

appleye1 said:


> OK, I'm out of BBAD and the live feeds for the next week.


I'm joining this boycott. I'll check in to the forums real quick to see who is on the block after the POV ceremony, then wait for the eviction show. I'm so disgusted with the producers for f-ing up the fan vote, and with the house guests for voting James back in. Bleh...


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Who won HOH? I saw James and Nat as the last two left. I take it James won?


----------



## deathster (Sep 18, 2000)

You can watch the video linked below, or reveal the spoiler (video has NSFW language):








Spoiler



James won after he promised he wouldn't put up Matt. Natalie agreed to drop, and then proceeded to violently vomit. Yeck!



--deathster


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Spoilerizing for talk about HoH competition since it was on the live feed and probably not BBAD however you should see who is in the HoH on AD, but anyway better to CMOA.



Spoiler



Why at the end of the HoH competition did Josh go running up and hug James? Yes Josh can come around and take control with his plans again but he voted to backdoor (no pun intended) James.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Why do people in the house continue to make deals..... 9 times out of 10 the deal will not be kept, so what's the point? Did Matt chew out Natt after?


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Did anyone watch Saturday nights BBAD show? If not I recommend it.... the games of hide and seek with Natty are very entertaining, and the house's conspiracy theroy is pretty funny too.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

I did. I usually just let it run in other room while I do paperwork, listening for nudity. Only if I hear some do I usually come in to watch. Well, I actually came out to see this and it was pretty good stuff to watch, for people with clothes on.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

A-man- duh


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

visionary said:


> I did. I usually just let it run in other room while I do paperwork, listening for nudity.


'listening for nudity?' thats quite a skill.....


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Lopey said:


> Did anyone watch Saturday nights BBAD show? If not I recommend it.... the games of hide and seek with Natty are very entertaining, and the house's conspiracy theroy is pretty funny too.


Hey, you are supposed to post this the next day. I have BBAD setup as Keep At Most 1 so if I don't watch it the next day, I don't get to see it.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm sure there are youtube of this, I just haven't had time to look yet.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I guess I'll talk about this here as only the people who watch BBAD would know about it:

I think it is totally stupid that BB has to yell at the houseguests whenever they starting singing or even humming a tune. Hell, last night I heard them say "RYAN. STOP IT!" and he was just drumming his fingers.

I'm sure it has to do with some BS copywrite deal but it is just dumb.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

You can't even drum your fingers? If I were stuck in this house bored, I would try for a record for the amount of times BB would have to yell at me.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Lopey said:


> You can't even drum your fingers? If I were stuck in this house bored, I would try for a record for the amount of times BB would have to yell at me.


LOL...I said the same thing to my wife last night. Especially if I had headphones on and was listening to music!!!


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

I think one of the funniest ones was when ED was making the slip and slid going right into the pool, and they started yelling at him for it


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't know if anyone here has ever ridden the PRT (personal rapid transit) system at WVU, but the BB voice reminds me so much of the PRT Gods (what we called them). Basically, if you got too close to the edge, or sat on the railing, or were playing around, whatever, the loudspeaker would come alive and a loud voice would say "Please stop that." If you didn't stop, it would get more and more agitated. Always struck me as funny.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I like how at the beginning of the season it was like "Ryan, please stop singing that song" and now it's "Ryan. Stop that!". I also love that it is always the same voice (or at least that I've ever heard). They must have some things pre-recorded or else they have the poor voice guy working 24/7 or it's some computer voice scrambler that makes that voice.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I doubt the tapping had to do with copyright, maybe he was tapping too close to his microphone making the audio unusable on tv.

I love the voice of Big Brother. I wonder how many phrases are preprogrammed in. Once last year, it said "Daniele, stop being a dick" shortly before a live show.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

realityboy said:


> I doubt the tapping had to do with copyright, maybe he was tapping too close to his microphone making the audio unusable on tv.


That is the secret of reality TV, tap on your mic and they will not use that audio as it is a pain to hear the thumping.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

realityboy said:


> I doubt the tapping had to do with copyright, maybe he was tapping too close to his microphone making the audio unusable on tv...


not sure. I was watching it on BBAD and could hear him talking just find. Don't know though.

It is pretty funny how quick they are.....Ryan was singing "Girls Girls Girls" and they were on him on the 3rd Girls.

I just think it's stupid that they have to do this.....good old record companies....


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

But I don't think it matters what they are singing... they could make up a song and they still get yelled at for it.. maybe because they don't really know for sure that they are making it up? That's an experiment I would try... sing about the kitchen sink and see if they still yell.... 

Man I would have fun messing with them..


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

What would happen if you didn't stop singing, could they toss you out of the house?


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

Why is it a silly copyright violation to sing? You and BB are not selling any songs. In fact, I would think the opposite, it is free publicity for the song. Under this copyright stupidity, just who would pay whom if someone did hum or sing a song anyway? How much? 99 cents like Itunes or what? What if they said some words wrong or did not do the whole song, in fact can anyone explain why any of this would be damaging to the supposed owner, such that he is owed money? For what? It is just so stupid. I know if I owned a song I'd be delighted to hear it mentioned or hummed on a national show.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

visionary said:


> Why is it a silly copyright violation to sing? You and BB are not selling any songs. In fact, I would think the opposite, it is free publicity for the song. Under this copyright stupidity, just who would pay whom if someone did hum or sing a song anyway? How much? 99 cents like Itunes or what? What if they said some words wrong or did not do the whole song, in fact can anyone explain why any of this would be damaging to the supposed owner, such that he is owed money? For what? It is just so stupid. I know if I owned a song I'd be delighted to hear it mentioned or hummed on a national show.


I totally agree.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

visionary said:


> Why is it a silly copyright violation to sing? You and BB are not selling any songs. In fact, I would think the opposite, it is free publicity for the song. Under this copyright stupidity, just who would pay whom if someone did hum or sing a song anyway? How much? 99 cents like Itunes or what? What if they said some words wrong or did not do the whole song, in fact can anyone explain why any of this would be damaging to the supposed owner, such that he is owed money? For what? It is just so stupid. I know if I owned a song I'd be delighted to hear it mentioned or hummed on a national show.


Ever wonder why restaurants don't sing happy birthday? Cause they can't cause it is copyrighted. Stupid I know, but that is the way it is.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Also another interesting point is parody songs are free use, so if they make up a song in the tune as another that would be fine (but I am sure BB would yell at them as it is better to CYOA)


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

visionary said:


> Why is it a silly copyright violation to sing? You and BB are not selling any songs. In fact, I would think the opposite, it is free publicity for the song. Under this copyright stupidity, just who would pay whom if someone did hum or sing a song anyway? How much? 99 cents like Itunes or what? What if they said some words wrong or did not do the whole song, in fact can anyone explain why any of this would be damaging to the supposed owner, such that he is owed money? For what? It is just so stupid. I know if I owned a song I'd be delighted to hear it mentioned or hummed on a national show.


They are selling commercials for the show so money is made. Cost for licensing songs or even snippets of song is a big business.There is most likley some contract limitations involved also a popular one is "most favored nations" - that all songs or bits of songs will get the same licensing fee. That could get costly. i,e. they paid 20k for the use of one song in a teaser. Then everytime ryan sings "Girls Girls Girls" cha-ching to the tune of 20K to Motley Crue. Don't know if that is the case here but probably something similar.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I remember that ED got yelled at constantly last season by "Big Brother" for a ton of stuff. Seems like they were always yelling at him....lol


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

Why would CBS pay anything for songs, isn't there a CBS music division anymore? Why don't they use that music, and even give the BB house CD's to play to promote what they do own then? In any case an individual singing is not BB or CBS. And it is not being used to promote anything either. 

Are you saying under copyright stupidity, that if I worked for IBM and sung a song publicly, that IBM would have to pay for it and not me? Likewise here, why wouldn't the performer owe any fees, he is the one doing it?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I skipped to the end of the last episode to see if I wanted to watch the next week or not. Go Adam go! Man he was quick on that buzzer! Loved the look on Chelsia's face after he buzzed in, "she hadn't even read the question yet!".

And now that James and Chelsia are both on the block I'll even check back in on the live feeds. I just wish there was someone in there I really liked. I'm stuck rooting against people. If James, Chelsia, and Josh get evicted I'll count this season a success. After Maggie, Boogie, and Dick, I'm willing to lower my standards.


----------



## Jimbo713 (Dec 25, 2001)

So - they're dressing up for WHAT event to happen?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Jimbo713 said:


> So - they're dressing up for WHAT event to happen?


They had some type of High Roller gambling luxury competition.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Fool Me Twice said:


> I skipped to the end of the last episode to see if I wanted to watch the next week or not. Go Adam go! Man he was quick on that buzzer! Loved the look on Chelsia's face after he buzzed in, "she hadn't even read the question yet!"...


Well the answer was pretty easy to figure out. The questions specifically mentioned a female....and there was 3 evicted females and 2 of them had already been used in questions so that only left Amanda.....of course that is giving a lot of credit to Adam....He probably just guessed because that was his only chance of winning.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

pmyers said:


> Well the answer was pretty easy to figure out. The questions specifically mentioned a female....and there was 3 evicted females and 2 of them had already been used in questions so that only left Amanda.....of course that is giving a lot of credit to Adam....He probably just guessed because that was his only chance of winning.


I heard Adam say that.... that it was a female evicted houseguest and they had already mentioned 2 of them.... that was pretty gutsy assuming that they wouldn't repeat an answer...

I am liking Adam. I'm surprised that James didn't mention to Adam that Shelia was throwing him under the bus last week as the 3rd vote for the mystery house guests....

Speaking of mysterty house guests, didn't James know that it was Alex.. and I thought that during the HOH comp after James had come back, Sheila was kissing James's ass saying that she thought Alex deserved another chance, that's why she voted against James...


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

by the way... I watched Wednesday nights show... and I wanted so bad to put a gag in Natty's mouth.. she just will not shut up.... her, baller and ryan are up in the HOH, and Baller and Ryan keep trying to change the subject but Natty kept going on about the game... guess that's why Matt called her Chatty Natty... 

Also, I didn't realize that it was Ryan that came up with "don't trust a guy with pink hair" line..


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Lopey said:


> ...Speaking of mysterty house guests, didn't James know that it was Alex.. and I thought that during the HOH comp after James had come back, Sheila was kissing James's ass saying that she thought Alex deserved another chance, that's why she voted against James...


I don't believe that anybody knew.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I have a question....since when did BB start putting clocks in the house? I hate that they know what time it is.....they know when they will be on BBAD and everything. I've even heard them talk about waiting until X'oclock to do something so that it isn't on BBAD. Why the heck would they allow clocks? 

I don't remember there being clocks before this season.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

BB should screw up with the clock then and change the time on it on them... like set it so they think BBAD is over but it's really not....


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

pmyers said:


> I have a question....since when did BB start putting clocks in the house? I hate that they know what time it is.....they know when they will be on BBAD and everything. I've even heard them talk about waiting until X'oclock to do something so that it isn't on BBAD. Why the heck would they allow clocks?
> 
> I don't remember there being clocks before this season.


I asked the same thing some time back. Some one said they have had one for the last few years.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I think originally when it was a free-form expirement and time was not a critical issue, they didn't need it. Now they have them on such a tight schedule, do this event at this time, do this event at this time, that the players were probably complaining incessantly about not knowing the time so they could prepare for all this stuff.

Anyone annoyed at how much these houseguests sleep? I think every night this season at least one person is asleep during the After Dark show, and in some cases many more. This group is pretty boring when it comes down to the After Dark Show (only one or two episodes with standing)


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

marksman said:


> Anyone annoyed at how much these houseguests sleep? I think every night this season at least one person is asleep during the After Dark show, and in some cases many more. This group is pretty boring when it comes down to the After Dark Show (only one or two episodes with standing)


When there ain't much else to do, you sleep.

Personally I would be playing beer pong like last year


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

James won the POV. Ugh. Really wanted him gone. Maybe he'll save his "lady"?  

I wonder if Natt will vote to evict Chelsia. I saw a clip where Chelsia said she was going to tell Natt that if she's sent to sequester she's going to f*** Matt. That just might work!

I guess Josh is the replacement nom. Don't know how the votes will work out,


----------



## litlangl (Jul 12, 2006)

I'd like to see Josh go. He's such a snake and so mena to people. He had no right being mean to Amanda. I never saw anything where she was mean to him or chelsia. They just hated her. I think people that act that way towards others are really jealous and insecure. 

Poor Natalie love Matt. He was just using her to get some. So high-school to me.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Watching Ryan and Adam last night, it seems James is the next to go if anyone in their group gets HOH. If he somehow gets POV then Josh will go.

Chelsia sucks. Seeing some of the things she has been doing lately, it is just uber juvenile.


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

Einselen said:


> Wow interesting. Sheila also said she has a small part in Charles in Charge (where her and Scott I guess first met). Also he said he went to her gym and that she would not let him in, so does she own that gym?


Anyone find any video of her on charles in charge? I did a quick search on youtube and didn't find anything. 
I did, accidentally, come across her 80s penthouse photos, if you boys want to see, lemme know.


----------



## litlangl (Jul 12, 2006)

Post the link, oh wait this is family friendly!


----------



## litlangl (Jul 12, 2006)

UGHHHHH, BB is late tonight!


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

litlangl said:


> UGHHHHH, BB is late tonight!


Yeah and the guide info on my Tivo still says 8PM to 9PM. All you east coast/central people check your Tivo recordings right now! You might still be able to catch the rest.


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

litlangl said:


> Post the link, oh wait this is family friendly!


Sheila's photos - Here is a link to the link
That should keep the forum PG, right?


----------



## litlangl (Jul 12, 2006)

So anything interesting happen last night? I heard already who wins POV and if they use it, but I'm more interested in what happens after dark!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Chelsia tells the house her and James have had sex twice while in the house. 
Chelsia tells Nat that if Chelsia is voted out then she's going to "f*ck" Matt in the sequester house.


----------



## litlangl (Jul 12, 2006)

I heard that Chelsia said that to Natalie. Have James and Chelsia really had sex twice?

Is this house a bunch of nympho's or something?


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

pmyers said:


> Chelsia tells the house her and James have had sex twice while in the house.
> Chelsia tells Nat that if Chelsia is voted out then she's going to "f*ck" Matt in the sequester house.


And this could work on Natty... That's the sad part.

I wish they had cameras on the sequester house, that would almost be more entertaining.. the game is over at that point, so people don't have to be fake and nice to eachother anymore..


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

litlangl said:


> I heard that Chelsia said that to Natalie. Have James and Chelsia really had sex twice?
> 
> Is this house a bunch of nympho's or something?


By the way... after watching a couple of BBAD's I have a problem believing that it's only been twice...


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Chelsia tells the house her and James have had sex twice while in the house.
> Chelsia tells Nat that if Chelsia is voted out then she's going to "f*ck" Matt in the sequester house.


So much for the promise she gave her dad.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

yikes.....just saw this 1:30 minute clip on James' show Dirty Tricks. Warning, adult content:


----------



## Penny Lane (Dec 3, 2007)

JFriday said:


> So much for the promise she gave her dad.


What was the promise?


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

pmyers said:


> yikes.....just saw this 1:30 minute clip on James' show Dirty Tricks. Warning, adult content:


Ack! I made it about 15 seconds into that before I closed it. (And I wonder if there is anyway I can "unsee" that 15 seconds!)


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Penny Lane said:


> What was the promise?


that she wouldn't have sex in the house.


----------



## Jimbo713 (Dec 25, 2001)

Joshua kinda came to the conclusion that Matt is Sheila's son! Are there any other secret pairings in the BB house?


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

appleye1 said:


> Ack! I made it about 15 seconds into that before I closed it. (And I wonder if there is anyway I can "unsee" that 15 seconds!)


 Aww, C'mon you liked the drag queen!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

boy.....James sure has some strange friends: http://www.brightcove.tv/title.jsp?title=823491442&channel=823322389&lineup=823354649


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Older interview with Chelsia's family:


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I watched BBAD for the first time during the Showtime free preview... Man, they run 3 hours of that every single night? Do any of you watch this on a regular basis? It was hard for me to get through the whole thing (though I have to admit, it was interesting in a voyeuristic sort of way)...

However, for the most part, this show demonstrated to me how much I like the fact that they edit the show to keep things interesting... Some of this was like watching paint dry...

On a related topic: Anyone here subscribe to the CBS service that allows you to see the Big Brother house 24/7?


----------



## litlangl (Jul 12, 2006)

So she really promised her dad that huh? If she did it would be on the live threads on CBS. I always wonder what these people think of themselves when they watch the tapes after they get out of the house!


----------



## litlangl (Jul 12, 2006)

I can't believe that video of James! WOW!


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

I actually thought the porn advert was vaguely amusing, though I really don't think I want to know what the point of the bathroom scene was. 

And if I ever had a daughter or son go on this show, I definitely wouldn't be going out to watch it with friends or family or inviting people over. I would just keep my mouth shut and hope no one finds out.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> I watched BBAD for the first time during the Showtime free preview... Man, they run 3 hours of that every single night? Do any of you watch this on a regular basis? It was hard for me to get through the whole thing (though I have to admit, it was interesting in a voyeuristic sort of way)...
> 
> However, for the most part, this show demonstrated to me how much I like the fact that they edit the show to keep things interesting... Some of this was like watching paint dry...
> 
> On a related topic: Anyone here subscribe to the CBS service that allows you to see the Big Brother house 24/7?


That is why we have Tivo, skip the boring parts.


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

So I actually watched the first hour of last night's because I wanted see how Natalie is doing in the first hours of being HOH... and about 30 minutes in, James approached her for final 2 agreement, i'll term it the disco ball alliance , and it seems like she's taking the bait. She's either going to put Josh and Sharon up and tell the everyone else she is going to try to back door James... or still probably going to put James up and hopes he gets POV and Josh is the target.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Why the hell would she trust him? Does not make any sense.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Cindy1230 said:


> So I actually watched the first hour of last night's because I wanted see how Natalie is doing in the first hours of being HOH... and about 30 minutes in, James approached her for final 2 agreement, i'll term it the disco ball alliance , and it seems like she's taking the bait. She's either going to put Josh and Sharon up and tell the everyone else she is going to try to back door James... or still probably going to put James up and hopes he gets POV and Josh is the target.


She should make the deal, then backdoor him.... what comes around goes around... I'm sure that is what she is thinking.. she wouldn't fall for it


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Lopey said:


> She should make the deal, then backdoor him.... what comes around goes around... I'm sure that is what she is thinking.. she wouldn't fall for it


I sure hope that she is playing him, that would be great.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

I really think that if they can get rid of James this week, then Josh next week the Adam, Ryan, Nat team will make it to final 3.... Shelia has not even been close to winning anything, and Sharon hasn't been a superstar either.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

You stopped watching too soon. She talked to James for a good bit making it seem like she wanted a deal with him, but later in the show, she was laughing about it as she told Sheila, Adam, and Ryan how stupid James was for expecting her to deal with him.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Einselen said:


> I sure hope that she is playing him, that would be great.


Playing him, would be Nat keeping her trap shut to Adam, Ryan, Shelia about her convos with James. You know its going to get back to him that she isn't serious about an alliance.. God these people need to have a one-on-one with Kaysar BB6 in the Diary Room and learn how to play this game..


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Ment said:


> Playing him, would be Nat keeping her trap shut to Adam, Ryan, Shelia about her convos with James. You know its going to get back to him that she isn't serious about an alliance.. God these people need to have a one-on-one with Kaysar BB6 in the Diary Room and learn how to play this game..


I know people are excited to brag about how smart they are etc but when you do some shady stuff (like back dooring and playing people) it is best to let as little people know as possible. She does not need to line up the votes (I still don't know who was kicked off yesterday and don't want to) as they are already there but I am sure she will get excited and tell someone and then that info will leak.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I got to give credit to many players on this season. Unlike previous seasons there are a whole house full of just really accomplished liars. All too often I am listening to someone bsing someone and I am fully believing it and it is making me think everything is upside down.

I am amazed at how well Natalie, and say Adam are at doing this. I was totally convinced when she was talking to James she was serious about partnering with him, yet it seems she was only yanking his chain.

That is the kind of gameplay I actually like and respect. As opposed to screaming, name calling and drink pouring.

It is funny to see big bad Gay Dick Josh curled up in the fetal position ready to cry if James wins POV. What happened to this big bad boy who was going to own Natalie. Dick would have never curled up like this Josh.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Josh has played very well considering he can't even sniff a HOH/POV and yet has had a target on his back much of the game. Having Sharon offer herself up as a POV replacement was masterful. He just doesn't have a lever to pull this round with Nat as HOH.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Nah Josh is done. He thought he was going to bully his way through the house like Evel Dick, but his ability to perpetually be the Zeta Male in the house pretty much is going to make it impossible. As more and more females have left, it has weakened his position as he has zero game when it comes to the guys in the house.

I see little chance of Josh getting to the final 2.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

marksman said:


> I see little chance of Josh getting to the final 2.


I am not sure about that, he has a deal with Ryan and Balla which could help him if they stay true and support him. If he goes to the final two against either of those I think he will lose though. I will have to think about who is jury about that though since Chelsea and James will probably vote for Josh in that instance.


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

I didn't watch last night so i don't know if it is known.. so i'll spoiler just in case...and the nominees are 


Spoiler



Josh and James. So at least she isn't back dooring James but she's in a good position to play both sides if he gets POV


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Cindy1230 said:


> I didn't watch last night so i don't know if it is known.. so i'll spoiler just in case...and the nominees are Josh and James. So at least she isn't back dooring James but she's in a good position to play both sides if he gets POV


(Removing the Spoiler tags, since we are using this as the live feed thread too)

That was the obvious and probably the best nomination. If either James or Joshua get POV, she puts up Sharon and the other (James/Joshua) goes home.

The worst that can happen would be Sharon to win POV. She would probably (out of loyalty) take Joshua off. Nat would then have to nominate one of her alliance. However, that would probably lead to a tie 2:2. Nat could then cast the vote to evict James. She would probably consider that sweet revenge.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm trying to get a link to it but James flipped the frick out on Sheila last night. I mean he went absolute ape sh*t on her.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Here is the best clip I could find:


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

OMG - I can't believe she stood there, standing up to him the whole time, especially with the way he was moving his arms. She's either really brave or really stupid. I'm not sure which.

Me, I would have walked away from the situation as quickly as possible.


----------



## Penny Lane (Dec 3, 2007)

There is no way I would have stood there and taken that from him, what a ******.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

pmyers said:


> Here is the best clip I could find:


oh james........waaaaaah-waaaah! holy crap, what a frikkin lunatic. i really thought he was about to start crying while he was yelling, the poor baby. he gonna bust a blood vessel, lol.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Wow, the only reason I can think she would stand her ground would be if it was staged. However, I can't see how it would be any advantage to Sheila to help James, so I guess I dunno. I doubt I would have been able to keep my hands to myself with someone in my face like that.


----------



## litlangl (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh my gosh! I never thought I'd ever see a guy yell like a girl-was spit flying out of his mouth-YUCK!

I'm proud of Sheila for sticking up for herself! You Go Girl!


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

litlangl said:


> Oh my gosh! I never thought I'd ever see a guy yell like a girl-was spit flying out of his mouth-YUCK!
> 
> *I'm proud of Sheila* for sticking up for herself! You Go Girl!


Words I thought I'd never read.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Go Sheila!

And Adam did a pretty good job of sticking up for himself a little while later. I couldn't understand a word he was saying of course, but James backed down pretty damn quick when it was a guy instead of a girl setting him straight.

Just once though I would like to see someone in this house stick up for someone else. Everytime there's a confrontation like this nobody intervenes on behalf of the victim. When James was trashing Sheila, calling her a c**t and stuff, everybody was lurking inside the house, just listening and watching. I don't think I could have done that. I would have been in between those two shutting down James right away.

And earlier in the season when Amanda was getting trashed by Josh it was the same thing. Nobody said a word. Well, nobody except Alex, who didn't intervene on her behalf. Instead he just joined in the Amanda bashing. Some partner he was!

Where does James get off saying he's always been straight up with everybody anyway? Maybe he was until about week 2, but ever since then he's been just as crooked as any of them.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

And the POV goes to... James. Ugh. It'll be interesting to see what the comp was--whether it will feed the Grodner-fix-conspiracy theories. 

Anyway. Josh goes home this week.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Or maybe Sharon is leaving and Josh is staying... DR manipulation or not, Nat seems to want to align with James, Josh, and Ryan? Whatever. This show kicks me in the nuts every year.


----------



## litlangl (Jul 12, 2006)

James got the POV! UGHHHHHH! Will he ever leave! I swear he's like a cockroach-they just. don't. die!


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

James is a Dick.. really, how many times was Dick put up last year, yet he won the whole damn thing!!


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

RBlount said:


> (Removing the Spoiler tags, since we are using this as the live feed thread too)
> 
> That was the obvious and probably the best nomination. If either James or Joshua get POV, she puts up Sharon and the other (James/Joshua) goes home.
> 
> The worst that can happen would be Sharon to win POV. She would probably (out of loyalty) take Joshua off. Nat would then have to nominate one of her alliance. However, that would probably lead to a tie 2:2. Nat could then cast the vote to evict James. She would probably consider that sweet revenge.


Actually, it was the worst nominations. She should have nominated Josh and Sharon for two reasons.

1) It takes away Sharon or Josh saving the other one

and more importantly

2) There was the outside chance that James does not compete in the POV and you can back door him. By nominating him, he is 100% to play in the POV.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Lopey said:


> James is a Dick.. really, how many times was Dick put up last year, yet he won the whole damn thing!!


Yeah, but most people ended up liking Dick, or at least tolerating him. That's not going to happen with James. I haven't learned anything about him yet that makes have any respect for him. He's just complete ...

Well, I'll hold my tongue. Bashing houseguests is bad form.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

bryhamm said:


> 2) There was the outside chance that James does not compete in the POV and you can back door him. By nominating him, he is 100% to play in the POV.


Their concern though, is that James might win POV and take Josh down and they would be left kicking Sharon out and not Josh or James.

As it seems to be playing out Sharon might end up going home by choice anyways, so perhaps in hindsight they did over think things.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Sharon has discovered that James and Josh are trying to get her evicted (thanks to a nice little talk with Chatty Natty). Now, Sharon, Natt, and Sheila are trying to get a little girl-power thing going. I thought I was done with the feeds for the week after James won POV, but this might be good.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I think they're trying to make Josh the new Dustin with a surprise eviction (get ready for your closeup!). Lots of excited whispering. I wonder if Nat and Sheila can actually keep a secret that long though...


----------



## litlangl (Jul 12, 2006)

I hope this plays out with Josh walking out the door. That would be great!


----------



## litlangl (Jul 12, 2006)

Anything happening in the house?


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

litlangl said:


> Anything happening in the house?


Yesterday, the guys played practical jokes on Sheila.

In the afternoon, they switched her fluffy mattress with Adam's saggy mattress, and then last night they toilet-papered Sheila's bedroom.

James poured water on her from upstairs and dumped flour all over her while she was sunbathing.

Ryan and Adam took one of her tampons, put salsa on it then put it in the toilet and told everyone Shelia got called to the DR. Ran out of the BR so fast that she forgot to flush.

James put the prank tampon in a bowl and left it on her bed side table. Took another tampon and put it in the coffee filter basket with ketchup on it, for her to find in the morning.

James banged pans in Shelia's ear while sleeping. Josh helped.

The guys and Natalie were trying to think of other pranks to play on Sheila when Nat came up with the idea of leaving shoes on the counter because Sheila hates that (apparently Nat left a pair of red high heels on the counter and got lectured for it). Josh said he brought 15 pairs of shoes, so he brought them all out and lined them all up on the kitchen counter.

Most of the jokes have been Jame's doing or his idea. I don't know if he's just got it in for her, or it's some strategy to provoke her, but she's been handling the abuse extremely well.

And Big Brother has been playing April Fool's jokes on the houseguests. They turned the hot water off on Natalie and Sheila while they were taking showers. Then they had scary faces/masks showing up in the two-way mirrors around the house. And BB planted a fake rat in the refrigerator that James found.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

appleye1 said:


> And Big Brother has been playing April Fool's jokes on the houseguests. They turned the hot water off on Natalie and Sheila while they were taking showers. Then they had scary faces/masks showing up in the two-way mirrors around the house. And BB planted a fake rat in the refrigerator that James found.


That makes me laugh, I love the scary faces/mask behind the two way mirrors, especially since you know that tons of the house guest look at themselves in the mirrors so I can see big brother totally getting everyone, wonder if the got Baller or not with the mask prank and if so how much his eyes popped out in addition to what they normally do. Looks like CBS will have tons of footage for Tuesday's episode.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

pmyers said:


> I'm trying to get a link to it but James flipped the frick out on Sheila last night. I mean he went absolute ape sh*t on her.


I was laughing watching this. He just kept screaming but, to me, didn't seem very threatening. After a couple of minutes, I just kept thinking of someone involved in a conversation with a screaming voice even though they weren't angry. Just think of someone talking about the weather, but screaming like that, it's pretty funny. I'm glad Sheila didn't back down though and I don't get why no one came out to see what was happening.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

So Adam nominated Sharon and Sheila for eviction. Not James! 

Now you might think that Adam has some grand plan to backdoor James, but noooo - James fed him a sob story and Adam caved. Not only that but it appears Big Brother might have helped a bit too. The conspiracy theory out there is that after James gave Adam the sob story (sometime before the nomination ceremony) Big Brother called Adam to the diary room and kept him there until time for the ceremony. Ryan, Natalie, and Sheila didn't get a chance to talk to him at all after James talked to him. 

So now Adam feels like an idiot (he's telling Sheila that right now and apoligizing profusely) and James is dancing all the way to the bank. The only chance they have now of getting rid of James this week is if James loses POV, and none of them thinks there's a chance in hell of that.

But I guess it all hinged on James not winning POV anyway, whether he was nominated or not. If he was nominated and he won POV he would stay. If he wasn't nominated and he won POV he would stay. Six of one - half dozen of the other. Hopefully he won't win and Adam will get some balls.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

appleye1 said:


> So Adam nominated Sharon and Sheila for eviction. Not James!
> 
> Now you might think that Adam has some grand plan to backdoor James, but noooo - James fed him a sob story and Adam caved. Not only that but it appears Big Brother might have helped a bit too. The conspiracy theory out there is that after James gave Adam the sob story (sometime before the nomination ceremony) Big Brother called Adam to the diary room and kept him there until time for the ceremony. Ryan, Natalie, and Sheila didn't get a chance to talk to him at all after James talked to him.
> 
> ...


It has become very obvious over the past few years that BB is playing favorites with the HGs and manipulating the game to their favor. This is sicking.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Who cares - if you want a gameshow, watch deal or no deal. You want drama, watch BB.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

I would prefer a fair drama


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

You are right....it all comes down if James wins POV or if anybody else does. As long as anybody but James wins POV they can get rid of him.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

MonsterJoe said:


> Who cares - if you want a gameshow, watch deal or no deal. You want drama, watch BB.


:down: Ridiculous.

The drama on BB is derived from the gameshow element. The alliances and strategy. The heightened emotions and paranoia.

F--- with the gameshow element, and the drama is spoiled--or at the very least, tainted.


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

Honestly, Natalie has been strong in the last few competitions - ever since her boy Matty left and I think she'll do well. Not sure what the competiton is but she's really their only hope (Shutters after saying that). Ryan has proven he's scared and weak during competitions. Adam may pull through but he's been spooked by James. Sharon might be able to do something since her boy just got booted. She may revenge his eviction. 

I know one thing, I hope James gets backed doored this week!


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


> :down: Ridiculous.
> 
> The drama on BB is derived from the gameshow element. The alliances and strategy. The heightened emotions and paranoia.
> 
> F--- with the gameshow element, and the drama is spoiled--or at the very least, tainted.


I just think it is a bit silly that in 2008 we are still reacting to these things being tainted. I figured it was a given by now. Guess we aren't all on the same page.

If they are screwing around with things to keep James in (likely) they aren't doing it for arbitrary reasons...they are doing it because it gets ratings. So it would stand to reason that when they "F--- with the gameshow element" they are making it more dramatic and more enjoyable for more people.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

It all comes down to the POV.. Adam has been saying for weeks along with everyone else that Jimmy must go home.. I'm hoping that if he doesn't win the POV they would take the opportunity to get rid of him. We will have to wait and see how "fair" they make the POV. It won't be a "hosted" game, seeing that everyone now plays, so either an endurance comp or a one at a time type, where they get split into seperate rooms. Are they still on slop?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Last week the POV was definitely not slanted toward James at all, and he still won. You could make an argument about the one before that, but it was the exact same competition from last year, and since Dick was hosting, he probably knew what it was before James was even nominated.

Adam is blaming the DR for his nominations, but in reality, he made up his mind before he ever went to the DR. That is just an excuse for Team Christ. Also he flips between that excuse and saying that James conned him.

I think the POV could be the one where they find dolls in the yard or maybe the morph-o-matic. Neither of those require hosts.


----------



## Martyp (Jan 6, 2004)

boy forget this was even still on


----------



## litlangl (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for keeping this updated guys! I like reading all the ins and outs of what goes on when the show goes off!

Thanks Guys!

Plus, I've watched every season of BB. You know there's drama and that BB stages things and has favorites. I kind of miss the first season when the american public had a say in who left. But again, how would we know if this was kept accurate or not?


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

FLbadgirl said:


> I know one thing, I hope James gets backed doored this week!


If James goes back to his previous profession he can get backdoored every week.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

Bob Coxner said:


> If James goes back to his previous profession he can get backdoored every week.


why, did they play a 'home version' of bb in his previous profession?


----------



## TiVo Bum (Nov 6, 2004)

Looks like James will be going home as Ryan won the POV and will be taking Sheila down. 
Ryan's starting to think end game too as he and Sharon are working on a deal.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

TiVo Bum said:


> Looks like James will be going home as Ryan won the POV and will be taking Sheila down.
> Ryan's starting to think end game too as he and Sharon are working on a deal.


How is BB going to fix this one??? I don't think this went as BB wanted it to. Anyone know what the game was?


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Has everyone else pretty much given up on BBAD?? What ever happend to having the pool party regularly? At least they now have yard toys to play with. I say bring back the Dick at Night show. At least it was watchable. 

Have they cut down on the amount of booze the HG's get? If i were in there this season I would have carried over the drinking games they played last year.. at least they were doing something.. The hide the key in other HG's picture was kinda fun to watch too.


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

Lopey said:


> How is BB going to fix this one??? I don't think this went as BB wanted it to. Anyone know what the game was?


Maybe by incorporating another "game changing twist" signaled by the "sound"

-Roll


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Yeah we have BBAD playing as I get ready for bed each night and I can't remember the last time something interesting was on.  Seemed to have high hopes for a juicy season in the beginning, but now all I get are spoiler info for the competitions.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

headroll said:


> Maybe by incorporating another "game changing twist" signaled by the "sound"
> 
> -Roll


You can pick either James or Allison to come back...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Lopey said:


> Has everyone else pretty much given up on BBAD?? What ever happend to having the pool party regularly? At least they now have yard toys to play with. I say bring back the Dick at Night show. At least it was watchable.
> 
> Have they cut down on the amount of booze the HG's get? If i were in there this season I would have carried over the drinking games they played last year.. at least they were doing something.. The hide the key in other HG's picture was kinda fun to watch too.


It does seem like BB has really cut down on the booze. I believe they only get it 1 night a week now and it's like 2 beers per person and a bottle or 2 of wine.

The combination of the lack of booze and the fewer players in the house, lead to some pretty snoozy BBADs.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

pmyers said:


> It does seem like BB has really cut down on the booze. I believe they only get it 1 night a week now and it's like 2 beers per person and a bottle or 2 of wine.
> 
> The combination of the lack of booze and the fewer players in the house, lead to some pretty snoozy BBADs.


How do the production people stay awake at night?? I would think they would give them something to do just to make their own work nights go by faster, rather then listen to Nat say the same thing over and over and over again....say something else, then go back to saying the same thing over and over and over again....Man she is annoying.... I can totally see why Matt would run in the opposite direction everytime she came around..


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

pmyers said:


> The combination of the lack of booze and the fewer players in the house, lead to some pretty snoozy BBADs.


As much as I dislike Dick, the person, I think he'd make a great "permanent house guest" whose sole purpose is to stir up as much sh*t as he can.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

pmyers said:


> The combination of the lack of booze and the fewer players in the house, lead to some pretty snoozy BBADs.


Blame the houseguests for the lack of booze. I guess they could do the gallon challenge


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Lopey said:


> How do the production people stay awake at night?? I would think they would give them something to do just to make their own work nights go by faster, rather then listen to Nat say the same thing over and over and over again....say something else, then go back to saying the same thing over and over and over again....Man she is annoying.... I can totally see why Matt would run in the opposite direction everytime she came around..


Well there was the interesting conversation they had about how Natalie prefers bigger men, because "you can't feel it" if it's too small. And we also found out that she swallows. Not really surprising info but...


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Well there was the interesting conversation they had about how Natalie prefers bigger men, because "you can't feel it" if it's too small. And we also found out that she swallows. Not really surprising info but...


this type discussion could only come from the mouth of the leader from 'team christ.'

altho not a tc member.......i wonder if james has the same preferences?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

rickmeoff said:


> this type discussion could only come from the mouth of the leader from 'team christ.'
> 
> altho not a tc member.......i wonder if james has the same preferences?


what does A have to do with B?

you can't be christian and like sex?


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

Jebberwocky! said:


> what does A have to do with B?
> 
> you can't be christian and like sex?


To be truly religous means that sex should only be about procreation. You aren't necessarily allowed to like it, or even feel it. Just do it to continue the species.

Nice to know that Team Christ is playing by the rules. 

But as for swallowing, Ezeikiel, chapter twelve, specifically allows that one exception, so Nat's off the hook on that one.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

Jebberwocky! said:


> what does A have to do with B?
> 
> you can't be christian and like sex?


you got it.......precisely. youve interpreted exactly what i was saying: christians arent allowed to like sex

'liking sex' and talking about 'swallowing & size' in front of 10 million people are just a wee bit different imo.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

rickmeoff said:


> christians arent allowed to like sex


Where do you get this from?? Christian's aren't suppose to have pre-marital sex, and aren't suppose to commit adultry, but where does it say that they can't like sex?


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

WhiskeyTango said:


> And we also found out that she swallows. Not really surprising info but...


Surprises me, after her nighttime introduction to Matt she said he would have to change his sheets the next day.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

Lopey said:


> Where do you get this from?? Christian's aren't suppose to have pre-marital sex, and aren't suppose to commit adultry, but where does it say that they can't like sex?


tongue was planted firmly in cheek............i was being facetious and forgot to use a .


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

rickmeoff said:


> tongue was planted firmly in cheek............i was being facetious and forgot to use a .


your tounge was planted so deep I didn't think a  was needed


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

rickmeoff said:


> tongue was planted firmly in cheek............i was being facetious and forgot to use a .


That's what I get for coming here at 7:30 in the morning... I usually at least have 1 cup of coffee before coming here... I have learned my lesson


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

jrinck said:


> To be truly religous means that sex should only be about procreation. You aren't necessarily allowed to like it, or even feel it. Just do it to continue the species.
> 
> Nice to know that Team Christ is playing by the rules.
> 
> But as for swallowing, Ezeikiel, chapter twelve, specifically allows that one exception, so Nat's off the hook on that one.


this post fails.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Ugh. Sheila wins HOH. Watch out Nat.

deb


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

debtoine said:


> Ugh. Sheila wins HOH. Watch out Nat.
> 
> deb


Shelia... won... same sentence?!? Wow.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

debtoine said:


> Ugh. Sheila wins HOH. Watch out Nat.
> 
> deb


Unfortunately, Shelia had just won (and, apparently, broke a tooth) just as BBAD came on. From the little conversation that I heard, did Nat make a deal with Shelia to let her win. I thought Nat said something about "wanting Shelia to get a letter from her son".

If Shelia has ANY chance of winning this game, it is RIGHT NOW. She has to prove she is a player and not a floater. Her nominations are crucial. If she is smart, she would align with Adam and Sharon and nominate Ryan and Natalie and hope that neither get the Veto.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

RBlount said:


> Unfortunately, Shelia had just won (and, apparently, broke a tooth) just as BBAD came on. From the little conversation that I heard, did Nat make a deal with Shelia to let her win. I thought Nat said something about "wanting Shelia to get a letter from her son".


Yeah, I didn't get to see it either, but I read elsewhere that Sheila made a deal with Nat. Too bad. Of course I suppose she can convince herself that she doesn't have to keep the deal for some reason. They always do.

At this point James has poisoned the waters so badly for Natalie that Sheila might be better off trying to go to the final two with her. It might be her only chance to win. I don't think she could beat any of the other three (well maybe Ryan, but that's not as sure a thing.)


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

I think Nat is a target, everyone in the house knows she is playing everyone... Girl power, TC... how many group alliances can you have and not expect people to find out??
I saw Ryan and Adam making deals to take eachother out if one should be nominated and the other wins POV. If Ryan and Adam are smart, they will work together on POV and let the one that is not nominated win so that both of them will be safe.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

appleye1 said:


> Yeah, I didn't get to see it either, but I read elsewhere that Sheila made a deal with Nat. Too bad. Of course I suppose she can convince herself that she doesn't have to keep the deal for some reason. They always do.
> 
> At this point James has poisoned the waters so badly for Natalie that Sheila might be better off trying to go to the final two with her. It might be her only chance to win. I don't think she could beat any of the other three (well maybe Ryan, but that's not as sure a thing.)


From a personal standpoint here is how I would rank the game play of those left:

Natalie
Adam
Ryan
Shelia
Sharon

However, we know the Jury house is going to be stacked with Team Mohawk. If Sharon is in the Final 2, they probably vote for her just because they are petty. Otherwise, it is anyone's guess.


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

If we take a look at several combinations of possible final twos, my QUICK guesses fall like this and the votes would go:

***Edited to remove those not able to vote...my bad!* -MODIFIED YET AGAIN...

Natalie - Matt, Ryan, Sharon
Adam - Chelsia, Joshua, James

Ryan -Matt, Nat, Adam
Sharon -Chelsia, Joshua, James

Adam -Matt, Chelsia, Joshua, James, Ryan Sharon
Shelia -

Nat - Matt, Ryan
Shelia -Chelsia, Joshua, James, Sharon

Ryan - Matt, Joshua, Sharon
Adam - Chelsia, James, Shelia

Ryan -Chelsia, Joshua, James, Adam. Sharon
Nat - Matt (maybe)

What do you guys think at this current stage in the game?


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

FLbadgirl said:


> If we take a look at several combinations of possible final twos, my QUICK guesses fall like this and the votes would go:
> 
> Natalie - Parker, Jen, Matt, Amanda, Alex
> Adam - Chelsia, Joshua, James
> ...


I don't think Parker/Jen/Amanda/Alex get a vote on the jury.


----------



## TiVo Bum (Nov 6, 2004)

jradford said:


> I don't think Parker/Jen/Amanda/Alex get a vote on the jury.


Correct. Only votes go to Matt, Joshuah, Chelsia, James and anybody else evicted from this point forward.


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

Okay, I updated my picks given the voting information...sorry guys...


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

FLbadgirl said:


> If we take a look at several combinations of possible final twos, my QUICK guesses fall like this and the votes would go:
> 
> ***Edited to remove those not able to vote...my bad!*
> 
> ...


Aren't there 6 people who will get a vote (8 people total)?


----------



## TiVo Bum (Nov 6, 2004)

mcb08 said:


> Aren't there 6 people who will get a vote (8 people total)?


Yep, 6 total will be voting for the two finalists - unless there is a 'twist' and they have 3 finalists. Good chance that there will be a tie depending on the final combination. Wonder what stupid way BB will have to determine the winner. Wouldn't surprise me if it was phone in votes.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

TiVo Bum said:


> Yep, 6 total will be voting for the two finalists - unless there is a 'twist' and they have 3 finalists. Good chance that there will be a tie depending on the final combination. Wonder what stupid way BB will have to determine the winner. Wouldn't surprise me if it was phone in votes.


If there is a final two, there would be 7 jury members:

Matt, James, Chelsia, Joshuah
plus three of the five left: Shelia, Adam, Sharon, Ryan, & Nat


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

RBlount said:


> If there is a final two, there would be 7 jury members:
> 
> Matt, James, Chelsia, Joshuah
> plus three of the five left: Shelia, Adam, Sharon, Ryan, & Nat


can't have an even number voting - no ties.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

FLbadgirl said:


> If we take a look at several combinations of possible final twos, my QUICK guesses fall like this and the votes would go:
> 
> ***Edited to remove those not able to vote...my bad!* -MODIFIED YET AGAIN...
> 
> ...


FYP

Sheila should definitely be trying to keep Natalie, not get rid of her. She and Ryan are the only people she can possibly beat (maybe Sharon?). Why put them up now?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

yeah....the only person I could see Sheila even have a shot at beating in the final 2 would be Nat.....and not because Sheila played a better game.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm watching AD from last night and I never really noticed this before but it's like Natalie's brain runs 10 minutes behind reality. She lingers on the same topic even after everyone else has moved on. She must have repeated "I'm no James" about a dozen times. OK we got your point, your a giver and better than James for letting Sheila win. Then it was "My head really hurts" over and over. After they got into Sheila's HOH room she kept pointing out things like Sheila's headshot picture and the picture of her sister and that she got makeup even though everyone had already gone through all of that stuff and moved on to the next thing. If she was this annoying all season, I don't know how she managed to not get evicted yet.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

If she was this annoying all season, I don't know how she managed to not get killed yet.

.


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

Snappa77 said:


> If she was this annoying all season, I don't know how she managed to not get killed yet..


Yeah super annoying. She repeats what everyone else's says too and makes it sound like she was the first to say it. Arghh

Anyway...according to Joker's Updates.
Adam and Sharon were nominated, Adam won the POV.

I really want Sheila to nominate Natalie... but will she after Nat gave her the HOH?


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

well its either ryan or natalie.......thats her only choices, so unless somebody can talk her into going back on her word to natalie, she'll hafta put ryan up. 

then adam and natalie will probably vote out sharon.


----------



## TiVo Bum (Nov 6, 2004)

I don't see why she'd put up Natalie and not Ryan. Ryan's done nothing for her at all. With Natalie, at least she'd still be keeping her word and the possibilty of an all girl alliance alive.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

TiVo Bum said:


> I don't see why she'd put up Natalie and not Ryan. Ryan's done nothing for her at all. With Natalie, at least she'd still be keeping her word and the possibilty of an all girl alliance alive.


I don't think either of the other girls think for a second that the "Girls Alliance" is anything more than Natalie trying to play both sides. If she hadn't been so open about playing both sides, she might have a chance to stay off the block. As it is, I think she's going home.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Cindy1230 said:


> Anyway...according to Joker's Updates.
> Adam and Sharon were nominated, Adam won the POV.


Sheila put Adam up after all that *****ing she did to Adam about how she "would never do that to him, NEVER" after he put her on the block?


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Sheila put Adam up after all that *****ing she did to Adam about how she "would never do that to him, NEVER" after he put her on the block?


That's EXACTLY what I was thinking as I read that... 
seriously!?!?

She's a mess!!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Sheila put Adam up after all that *****ing she did to Adam about how she "would never do that to him, NEVER" after he put her on the block?


well maybe after he put her up...she had a change of heart.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

TiVo Bum said:


> I don't see why she'd put up Natalie and not Ryan. Ryan's done nothing for her at all.


Ryan took her off the block last week. She told Nat last night that she owes him.

deb


----------



## Topher5000 (Jan 2, 2006)

jradford said:


> ...As it is, I think she's going home.


Lord, I hope so!


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

jradford said:


> I don't think either of the other girls think for a second that the "Girls Alliance" is anything more than Natalie trying to play both sides. If she hadn't been so open about playing both sides, she might have a chance to stay off the block. As it is, I think she's going home.





debtoine said:


> Ryan took her off the block last week. She told Nat last night that she owes him.
> 
> deb


oh please jambi........make it so! if sheila feels she owes ryan, and knows that chatty natty is playing both sides it could be the perfect opportunity to get her outta the house.

arent most of the remaining hoh comps endurance type? that would certainly favor natalie.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Both Ryan and Natalie got a promise from Sheila to not be nominated before they dropped out of the HOH comp. They also promised each other that if Sharon won HOH and took herself off that they would vote to evict Adam rather than the replacement nominee (whoever that might be). They all agreed that their goal, though, was to evict Sharon. Those are the promises anyway.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

The jury house would be pretty interesting if Natalie goes out.


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

I ff'd through last nights' ep and the majority of time it was Sheila and Sharon bashing Natalie.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Yeah. Hamsterwatch has changed their photos to April and Maggie of BB6--I like that site.. Looks like everyone has decided that Nat goes home this week. 

I hope one of the boys wins the show, those two girls have been pretty weak players. But, who can guess how the votes will go? If one of the girls ends up in the final 2, they'll get pink votes. Natalie might hold a grudge against her "team" for voting her out, so who knows what she'll do? 

Ryan can't beat anyone. Baller will beat Ryan for sure, and Sharon if he keeps Nat's vote. Sharon vs. Sheila? Ugh.


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

Natalie nominated!
and Ryan and Adam called a meeting to call Natalie out. Here is the first and second video. 
And more info.
Some good stuff.

_If i may disclose, I get bored when the husband goes out of town. I need to find a new hobby _


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Cindy1230 said:


> _If i may disclose, I get bored when the husband goes out of town. I need to find a new hobby _


Hi! How you doing


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Cindy1230 said:


> Yeah super annoying. She repeats what everyone else's says too and makes it sound like she was the first to say it. Arghh
> 
> Anyway...according to Joker's Updates.
> Adam and Sharon were nominated, Adam won the POV.
> ...


Yeah, and Natalie never has an original thought. She just repeats everyone else as if she thought of it first!


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

Einselen said:


> Hi! How you doing


He he. How are _you_ doin? 
At work, so I got plenty of distractions to keep me from looking at BB stuff, or do I?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Cindy1230 said:


> He he. How are _you_ doin?
> At work, so I got plenty of distractions to keep me from looking at BB stuff, or do I?


At work too, last two weeks, boss is out of town the entire time too so not sure what real motivation I have at all to do anything productive.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Yeah. Hamsterwatch has changed their photos to April and Maggie of BB6--I like that site.. Looks like everyone has decided that Nat goes home this week.
> 
> I hope one of the boys wins the show, those two girls have been pretty weak players. But, who can guess how the votes will go? If one of the girls ends up in the final 2, they'll get pink votes. Natalie might hold a grudge against her "team" for voting her out, so who knows what she'll do?
> 
> *Ryan can't beat anyone. * Baller will beat Ryan for sure, and Sharon if he keeps Nat's vote. Sharon vs. Sheila? Ugh.


Bold by me.

I agree, and I think it's ridiculous. He's played one of the best games in the house. He's played well strategically, he's had a target on his back and hasn't floated under the radar, he's won competitions, he's made deals and side deals. He's PLAYED the game. It's a shame that the "pinks" just don't like him personally and are unable to see that he's been more than a meat head. If he made it to the final 2, there wouldn't be anyone that deserved it more than him.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

jradford said:


> Bold by me.
> 
> I agree, and I think it's ridiculous. He's played one of the best games in the house. He's played well strategically, he's had a target on his back and hasn't floated under the radar, he's won competitions, he's made deals and side deals. He's PLAYED the game. It's a shame that the "pinks" just don't like him personally and are unable to see that he's been more than a meat head. If he made it to the final 2, there wouldn't be anyone that deserved it more than him.


I agree that he's played a pretty good game. His side deals have worked out good for him.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Natalie being called out for having deals with everyone by Ryan and Adam yesterday was hilarious. Nice to see the Bible Thumping hit her in the head double-time..


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

It was interesting to read on one site that Sharon asked Adam why they were calling out Natty, and Adam said because the DR asked why they hadn't called Natty out on anything yet...


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

Ryan's played a good game, but he should be trying to keep Natalie. She's the only one he can beat.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Roadblock said:


> Ryan's played a good game, but he should be trying to keep Natalie. She's the only one he can beat.


That's taking a gamble that Nat doesn't put him if she wins HOH next week.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Lopey said:


> That's taking a gamble that Nat doesn't put him if she wins HOH next week.


If you don't win HOH next week, it doesn't matter if you go up or not. Whoever wins POV will decide who goes home. HOH will only give you safety to final 3, but other than that, you have no power to influence the game at that point.


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

I ff'd last nights. And i have to say I only stopped to watch when they showed the GPs. They are getting a whole lot of airtime these days. And they are more exciting than than watching the HGs. 
I've never had them as a pet, but they're pretty cute. When sheila was putting up the dishes and making alot of noise. They were spazzing out. He he. 

Anyway, Sharon and Sheila are nominated and it looked like Sharon and Ryan won a luxury comp and got to watch a movie (with Rob Corddry). I'm guessing it was the ashton kutcher vegas movie. And as a result of losing the luxury comp, Sheila and Adam are suppose to be chained together, but weren't while the others were at the movie. I dunno. 
Veto comp today.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

Have they done PoV yet?


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

yes Ryan won.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

So, who are they working to get out then?


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

Anyone know whats going on????
They still haven't done the Veto ceremony, which they usually do on Sunday. On last night's AD they are saying that today (monday) is the veto ceremony, a 'live' eviction and the 1st part of the HOH comp. That can't be right cause an episode isn't coming on tonight. 

I think they are getting rid of sheila. 

I read that the the finale is next Sunday, Apr 27th.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I would assume they're recording tomorrow's show today and running it tomorrow "as live".


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

lambertman said:


> I would assume they're recording tomorrow's show today and running it tomorrow "as live".


It will be live because Chenbot appears?


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Lopey said:


> It will be live because Chenbot appears?


Probably, they have done that a few times in the past. Tape the show as Live and then show it a day later. I was wondering how they were going to handle this. One full day (Tuesday to Wednesday) would not have been enough to run the first two parts of the Final HOH (assuming Part 1 is an endurance, as it usually is.)

Will they bring the feeds (and BBAD) back after the taping of the "live" show?


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

RBlount said:


> Probably, they have done that a few times in the past. Tape the show as Live and then show it a day later. I was wondering how they were going to handle this. One full day (Tuesday to Wednesday) would not have been enough to run the first two parts of the Final HOH (assuming Part 1 is an endurance, as it usually is.)
> 
> Will they bring the feeds (and BBAD) back after the taping of the "live" show?


I saw a commercial on Showtime that said next sunday was the season finale..


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

lambertman said:


> I would assume they're recording tomorrow's show today and running it tomorrow "as live".


So, on tomorrows show.. are they must be doing the POV from today, then a live eviction, and then part 1 of the HOH comp, part 2 will be done in the morning on Wednesday and 3 will be shown live on Wednesday and then a live eviction? So by Wednesday nights show we will have final 2?


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Lopey said:


> So, on tomorrows show.. are they must be doing the POV from today, then a live eviction, and then part 1 of the HOH comp, part 2 will be done in the morning on Wednesday and 3 will be shown live on Wednesday and then a live eviction? So by Wednesday nights show we will have final 2?


Just checked this out. That is all basically correct. I couldn't find anywhere that laid out exactly the timing of the 3 parts of the HOH comp, but tomorrow someone goes home and on Wednesday someone goes home. Champion crowned on Sunday.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Some trivia: If you're a diehard Big Brother watcher like I am you might have recognized the winner of the first season of Big Brother, Eddie McGee, in a bit part on Desperate Housewives the other night. He played Man in Wheelchair #2.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

appleye1 said:


> Some trivia: If you're a diehard Big Brother watcher like I am you might have recognized the winner of the first season of Big Brother, Eddie McGee, in a bit part on Desperate Housewives the other night. He played Man in Wheelchair #2.


Wow, I didn't even recognize him. Wasn't the guy in the first wheelchair the guy from Security on "Las Vegas"?


----------



## TiVo Bum (Nov 6, 2004)

appleye1 said:


> Some trivia: If you're a diehard Big Brother watcher like I am you might have recognized the winner of the first season of Big Brother, Eddie McGee, in a bit part on Desperate Housewives the other night. He played Man in Wheelchair #2.


Wow, they do some amazing things with CGI nowadays. It really looks like he's missing his leg there. 

I hope that eventually BB gets back to the diversity they had in earlier seasons, like seasons 1 & 2. IMHO, the house dynamic is much more interesting with a group of widely varied age groups and backgrounds than the cookie cutter Hollywood wannabes they cast now.

Don't let them know what time it is in the house! Make 'em build a clock out of a potato. Don't give 'em snakes or gerbils! Make 'em take care of a pig or chickens. And the twists would be fine if they didn't make the game unfairly unbalanced for some specific contestants.

And please stop making the HoH contests so freakin' moronic. The endurance contests are one thing - but the yes/no, true/false, etc. ones are idiotic.

Just a mild rant. I'll shut up now.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

Well, that last contest where they were asked things they could not know was a new low even for BB competitions. Made no sense at all, they have so many things they could pick from that are real.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

From what I've read other places, Sharon was evicted yesterday and Ryan "won" part 1 of the HOH comp. Supposedly it was Ryan and Adam left in round 1 (endurance) and Adam dropped to let Ryan have it.

deb


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

debtoine said:


> From what I've read other places, Sharon was evicted yesterday and Ryan "won" part 1 of the HOH comp. Supposedly it was Ryan and Adam left in round 1 (endurance) and Adam dropped to let Ryan have it.
> 
> deb


I was telling my wife last night, that Ryan's best chance to win was to go against Shelia finale 2... No matter what Ryan thinks, it was a smart move on Adam's part to try to tell Nat that he voted for her to stay... The last part is the question part.... Ryan is pretty good at those questions....


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

debtoine said:


> From what I've read other places, Sharon was evicted yesterday and Ryan "won" part 1 of the HOH comp. Supposedly it was Ryan and Adam left in round 1 (endurance) and Adam dropped to let Ryan have it.
> 
> deb


That's a smart move too, because they both know they can beat Shela part 2, so why waist the energy?


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

but sheilas a single mom, she deserves it more, lol.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

rickmeoff said:


> but sheilas a single mom, she deserves it more, lol.


Oh I see, you're going to play the single mom card


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Ryan has to support Jen though and she seems like a needy little ...


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Lopey said:


> I was telling my wife last night, that Ryan's best chance to win was to go against Shelia finale 2... No matter what Ryan thinks, it was a smart move on Adam's part to try to tell Nat that he voted for her to stay... The last part is the question part.... Ryan is pretty good at those questions....


And Ryan has an easy out for not picking Adam, he already told America that he could beat anyone so it didn't matter who he goes against.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

JFriday said:


> And Ryan has an easy out for not picking Adam, he already told America that he could beat anyone so it didn't matter who he goes against.


Hes got a couple of easy outs..

1.) He voted James back in
2.) He went against Ryan by not putting James up
3.) He really knows what Adam whispered to Nat <---- that's the big one.. it could poison the jury pool for Ryan..


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Lopey said:


> Hes got a couple of easy outs..
> 
> 1.) He voted James back in
> 2.) He went against Ryan by not putting James up
> 3.) He really knows what Adam whispered to Nat <---- that's the big one.. it could poison the jury pool for Ryan..


Then again, maybe (3) works FOR Ryan. Team Pink hated Natalie. If she's spreading the gospel about voting for Adam, it could actually result in more votes for Ryan.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

Anyone have an update?


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

i saw a couple minutes of ad.........where adam and ryan were lifting and talking. adam intends on 'throwing' part 2 of the hoh so that ryan will win.


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

I think it was smart to eliminate Sharon, as she would have won over the remaining three. But It think Adam and Sheila are aligned and they're going to try and go to the final 2. 

Ryan needs to (win HOH and) eliminate Adam ASAP or his game is going to end.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

rickmeoff said:


> i saw a couple minutes of ad.........where adam and ryan were lifting and talking. adam intends on 'throwing' part 2 of the hoh so that ryan will win.


So that it will be Sheila and Ryan.... Wow, that is stupid on Adams part.. I hope Ryan takes advantage and dumps Adam..


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

rickmeoff said:


> i saw a couple minutes of ad.........where adam and ryan were lifting and talking. adam intends on 'throwing' part 2 of the hoh so that ryan will win.


Actually, part 2 of the comp has already happened, and Adam won. So the last part will be Ryan vs Adam.

deb


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

debtoine said:


> Actually, part 2 of the comp has already happened, and Adam won. So the last part will be Ryan vs Adam.
> 
> deb


This is actually a good challenge.. But I think Ryan can win it.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

debtoine said:


> Actually, part 2 of the comp has already happened, and Adam won. So the last part will be Ryan vs Adam.
> 
> deb


wow, so did adam lie to ryan about throwing the comp? they were talking final 2 (first 15 minutes of sho ad) and getting rid of sheila, but adam said he was definitely going to throw the comp.

sheila and her constant whining and crying.....she apparently feels she _deserves _to win, but reiterates the fact that she needs badly to win this money.....is getting on my nerves and id like to see an adam/ryan final 2.

because, well.....shes a single mom and deserves it over the 2 boys.


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

Ryan made a BIG mistake by keeping Adam. He had a much better shot of winning against Sheila, IMO. Will the votes be close in the jury house?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

my wife told me she just finished up BBAD ( i didnt watch any) and said she saw adam's winkie ...why would he show that knowing he would be on tv? hoping to get another job?


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

newsposter said:


> my wife told me she just finished up BBAD ( i didnt watch any) and said she saw adam's winkie ...why would he show that knowing he would be on tv? hoping to get another job?


I believe that most cases of nudity on BB are just the HGs getting comfortable and forgetting about the cameras. I think that many former HGs have mentioned they get used to the cameras and often forget they are there. After 3 months, it is probably just like living at home.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Adam is quite proud of his Hooded Warrior...


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Ment said:


> Adam is quite proud of his Hooded Warrior...


aren't we all (proud of ours, not Adams)


----------

